# Bald ist schon wieder Bundestagwahl



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

Wie wählen eigentlich Automatisierer?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie wählen eigentlich Automatisierer?



Geheim


----------



## RalfS (4 September 2009)

Mach doch 'ne Umfrage


----------



## marlob (4 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie wählen eigentlich Automatisierer?


Weisst du noch nicht was du wählen sollst ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

ist ja cool, ich bin noch beim erstellen der Umfrage und habe schon
3 antworten. Die Umfrage ist ja Geheim, warum mal nicht so eine
frage stellen?
Ich bin nicht politisch organisiert oder in einer Partei, die Umfrage
ist einfach mal so gemacht.


----------



## argv_user (4 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ist ja cool, ich bin noch beim erstellen der Umfrage und habe schon
> 3 antworten. Die Umfrage ist ja Geheim, warum mal nicht so eine
> frage stellen?
> Ich bin nicht politisch organisiert oder in einer Partei, die Umfrage
> ist einfach mal so gemacht.




Was heißt denn hier geheim?
Allein wenn ich dran denke dass der Admin wahrscheinlich alles einsehen kann, so kann ich mir die Teilnahme nicht erlauben. Übrigens fehlt bei der Abstimmung noch der Knopf mit der Aufschrift "Sag ich nicht". Wenn Du den einfügst, dann wird die Umfrage bestimmt ein Renner!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Was heißt denn hier geheim?
> Allein wenn ich dran denke dass der Admin wahrscheinlich alles einsehen kann, so kann ich mir die Teilnahme nicht erlauben. Übrigens fehlt bei der Abstimmung noch der Knopf mit der Aufschrift "Sag ich nicht". Wenn Du den einfügst, dann wird die Umfrage bestimmt ein Renner!



Das würde der Admin nie machen, macht doch dein kreuz
bei sonstige geht doch auch.


----------



## zotos (4 September 2009)

Ich finde die Umfrage wen man wählt nun nicht wirklich wichtig... aber wichtig ist das man wählen geht.

Man sollte die Partei wählen die einem persönlich am meisten zusagt. Völlig gleichgültig ob diese Partei eine Chance hat nur in die Nähe der 5% hürde zu kommen. Die Stimme zählt und geht den anderen Parteien flöten. 

Es ist erschreckend zu sehen welche Ergebnisse bei geringen Wahlbeteiligungen entstehen. Da regieren Parteien alleine ohne Koalition und haben gerade mal schlappe 25,7% der möglichen Stimmen bei einer Beteiligungsquote von 55,5% sind das aber 47,5% der abgegebenen Stimmen. Auch solche Hohlbratzen wie die von der NPD freuen sich wenn die Wahlbeteiligung gering ausfällt dann bekommen deren Wählerstimmen mehr Gewicht.


----------



## zotos (4 September 2009)

Auch diesmal wieder:

http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/


----------



## argv_user (4 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Das würde der Admin nie machen, macht doch dein kreuz
> bei sonstige geht doch auch.



Nee, "sonstige" wähle ich nicht. Das wäre also gelogen!
Also muss ich erstmal passen...

Und verweise auf die Beiträge von zotos.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Wie wählen eigentlich Automatisierer?



Helmut, Du hast *die Grauen* vergessen ... 

... für unsere Rollator-Fahrer und Browser-Plugin-Verweigerer


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Helmut, Du hast *die Grauen* vergessen ...
> 
> ... für unsere Rollator-Fahrer und Browser-Plugin-Verweigerer



die fallen diesmal unter sonstige.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 September 2009)

Ich würde gerne an deiner Umfrage teilnehmen aber ich hab zur Zeit noch keine Ahnung wen ich wählen werde. 

Ansonsten halte ich es wie Zotos. Wählen gehe ich auf jeden Fall, meist der Briefwahl dann hab ich länger Zeit mir diesen Zettel anzuschauen.

Meine Meinung zu Parteien und Wahlen :

...Wenn Wahlen etwas ändern würden, währen sie längst verboten...

... und es ändern sich höchstens die Fliegen, die Scheisse bleibe die gleiche...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne an deiner Umfrage teilnehmen aber ich hab zur Zeit noch keine Ahnung wen ich wählen werde.
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich es wie Zotos. Wählen gehe ich auf jeden Fall, meist der Briefwahl dann hab ich länger Zeit mir diesen Zettel anzuschauen.
> 
> ...



Briefwahl ist für dich auch besser, die Wahl ist nähmlich 2 Tage nach
dem NRW-Stammtisch. Am Wahl-Sonntag bist du bestimmt noch
nicht wieder nüchtern...


----------



## zotos (4 September 2009)

Wählt ihr eigentlich mit 1. und 2. Stimme die gleiche Partei? 

Ich wählte bisher mit der 1. Stimme den/die Kandidat/in der "großen" Partei die ich in der Regierung haben möchte und mit der Zweitstimme meinen Wunsch Koalitionspartner. 

Im übrigen habe ich vorhin den Wahl-O-Mat benutzt und mich über das Ergebnis sehr gewundert.


----------



## stift (4 September 2009)

zotos wahlomat empfiehlt mir die piratenpartei x)
ist die eigenltich zugelassen?


----------



## zotos (4 September 2009)

stift schrieb:


> zotos wahlomat empfiehlt mir die piratenpartei x)
> ist die eigenltich zugelassen?



Gut ich lass auch mal die Hose runter (das hat nichts mit meinem Wahlverhalten zu tun):


----------



## maxi (5 September 2009)

Ich werde FDP wählen weil ich da einige Leute persönlich kenne.
Momentan die SPD geht mir recht auf den Sack.
Seit Schröder Live + Kohorten bekommen die keine Stimmen mehr von mir.
Ihre Reichensteuer sollen die sich auch in den P*P* stecken.
Da ich nicht mehr in Bayern wohne sehe ich auch nimmer viel Sinn darin CDU/CSU zu wählen.
Bei den Grünen finde ich die meisten Parteimitglieder Inteligentlos und Talentlos.
Freihe Wähler kommen mir persönlich immer ein bissel Rechts vor.
Linke usw. wähle ich als Bayer ned 



2. Stimme bekommt die Piraten Partei :O)


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich werde FDP wählen weil ich da einige Leute persönlich kenne.
> Momentan die SPD geht mir recht auf den Sack.
> Seit Schröder Live + Kohorten bekommen die keine Stimmen mehr von mir.
> Ihre Reichensteuer sollen die sich auch in den P*P* stecken.
> ...



Also, wenn ich dich nicht kennen würde maxi, ich hätte gewettet, du bist ein Grüner! *ROFL*

PS: Sei nicht böse, das soll ein Scherz sein.


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich dich nicht kennen würde maxi, ich hätte gewettet, du bist ein Grüner! *ROFL*



schon letztes jahr hat maxi durchblicken lassen, dass er zur FDP steht ...

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=164843&postcount=19

aus:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23214


----------



## zotos (5 September 2009)

Ich habe mich gerade mal (auf Grund meines Wahl-O-Mat-Ergebnis) mit der Piratenpartei beschäftigt. Gefühlte 90% der Kandidaten sind Softwareentwickler, Informatiker, sonstige Nerds.


----------



## vierlagig (5 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gerade mal (auf Grund meines Wahl-O-Mat-Ergebnis) mit der Piratenpartei beschäftigt. Gefühlte 90% der Kandidaten sind Softwareentwickler, Informatiker, sonstige Nerds.



also ein haufen sympathische leute? jut, jut!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2009)

So ganz unsymptisch ist mir die FDP auch nicht. Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle was wir dann für einen Spassvogel als Aussenminister bekommen könnten hab ich da gerade gar keine Lust zu.

hmmm... Piratenpartei........ muss ich jetzt auch mal schauen....


----------



## maxi (6 September 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> schon letztes jahr hat maxi durchblicken lassen, dass er zur FDP steht ...
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=164843&postcount=19
> 
> ...


 
Du machst mir langsam Angst! :O)

Du wählst doch als PDS Nachfolger sicher die Linke, 
Oller Forumsstasi du! (Nicht ernst nehmen)


----------



## maxi (6 September 2009)

Also die Piratenpartei ist schon echt richtig Cool.

Nun nicht unbedingt eine Partei die Deutschland regieren sollte.
Aber so das eine oder andere Wörtchen, in einer immer mehr digitalen Zeit, wenn die einbringen könnten währe sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Was für Unfug mit Computerspielen, Internet, Schwachmatenseiten, Impressums, Kopierschutz usw. in unserer jetzigen Regierung abläuft lässt so macnhen modern aufgewachsenen Menschen den Kopf schütteln.
(Soll aber keien neue Diskussion auslösen)


----------



## peter(R) (6 September 2009)

Mir fehlt ein Knöpfchen " ichgehe wählen, gebe aber einen leeren Wahlzettel ab um zu dokumentieren, daß ich dem vorhandenen Personal nicht zutraue den Karren aus dem Dreck zu ziehen "
Evtl. kann man das auch kürzer formulieren.

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 September 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Mir fehlt ein Knöpfchen " ichgehe wählen, gebe aber einen leeren Wahlzettel ab um zu dokumentieren, daß ich dem vorhandenen Personal nicht zutraue den Karren aus dem Dreck zu ziehen "
> Evtl. kann man das auch kürzer formulieren.
> 
> peter(R)



Peter,
dann drückst du "keine, ich geh nicht wählen". Ein
leerer Stimmzettel ist ungültig. Somit hast du nicht
gewählt. Aber lass dir das ruhig am Wahltag, von einen
Wahlhelfer erklären. 
Übrigens nichtwählen ist dumm. Warum das dumm ist
muss man ja wohl nicht erklären.
Also mach dein Kreuz, bei den für dich geringsten Übel.

Schönen Sonntag noch,
Gruß Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Peter,
> dann drückst du "keine, ich geh nicht wählen". Ein
> leerer Stimmzettel ist ungültig. Somit hast du nicht
> gewählt. Aber lass dir das ruhig am Wahltag, von einen
> ...




Ist das so ? Ich dachte leere Stimmzettel sind ungültig und gehen damit ins Ergebnis ein.


----------



## zotos (6 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist das so ? Ich dachte leere Stimmzettel sind ungültig und gehen damit ins Ergebnis ein.





> Stimmenthaltung und ungültige Stimme = Nichtwahl
> 
> Eine Stimmenthaltung und die Abgabe einer ungültigen Stimme haben beide den gleichen Einfluss auf das Wahlergebnis – nämlich keinen.


Quelle: http://www.wahlrecht.de/lexikon/ungueltig.html


----------



## argv_user (6 September 2009)

Bliebe noch anzumerken, dass Nichtwählen und Ungültig wählen nicht dasselbe sind, zumindest nicht auf dem Dorf, wo jeder jeden kennt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Quelle: http://www.wahlrecht.de/lexikon/ungueltig.html



Wenn der Anteil an ungültigen Stimmen hoch genug ist wird das bestimmt einen Einfluss haben.

Außerdem: wenn für mich keine der Parteien wählbar ist, dann wähle ich auch keine, also mache einen leeren/ungültigen Stimmzettel. 
Das "geringere Übel" wählen heißt letztenendes: "mir ist es egal was die da machen, kanns ja doch nicht ändern".


----------



## zotos (6 September 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...
> Außerdem: wenn für mich keine der Parteien wählbar ist, dann wähle ich auch keine, also mache einen leeren/ungültigen Stimmzettel.
> Das "geringere Übel" wählen heißt letztenendes: "mir ist es egal was die da machen, kanns ja doch nicht ändern".



Was müsste eine Partei denn "bieten" (keine Bestechung) damit sie für Dich wählbar wäre?

Auswahl gibt es ja genug:


> * SPD – Sozialdemokratische Partei Deutschlands (16 Landeslisten)
> * CDU – Christlich Demokratische Union Deutschlands (15 Landeslisten, nicht in Bayern)
> * FDP – Freie Demokratische Partei (16 Landeslisten)
> * DIE LINKE. – Die Linke (16 Landeslisten)
> ...


 Quelle: wikipedia

Hast Du schon mal den Wahl-O-Mat besucht?


----------



## maxi (8 September 2009)

Naja,

währen 10% oder mehr der abgegebenen Stimmen ungültig hätte es schon einen Einfluss auf die Politik


----------



## Ralle (8 September 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> währen 10% oder mehr der abgegebenen Stimmen ungültig hätte es schon einen Einfluss auf die Politik



Das glaubst du nicht wirklich. Die gaben dann vielleicht etwas mehr Geld (unser Geld wohlgemerkt) aus, um zu werben, für den Bundestag, die Parteien usw. Ansonsten wird sich sicher nichts ändern.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (8 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Auch diesmal wieder:
> 
> http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/




Ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu , ZOTOS 

Es ist sicherlich schwierig sich für das richtige zu entscheiden bzw. für sich zu erkennen was das Richtige ist.  
Gerade die Jungen Leute  sind oftmals so ungebildet oder zeigen desintresse an der Politik und wenn sie nun wählen sollen ... lassen sie sich von den Bodenlosen Wahlkampfversprechen von Linkspartei und NPD oder Piratenpartei beeindrucken. 
Meine Lehrlinge hab ich vor 2 wochen auch gefragt was sie den wählen würden oder von welcher Partei sie überzeugt wären ... wie erwartet geht der größte teil nicht wählen also von denen die natürlich 18 sind. 

Aber was soll man in dieser Politischen Lage tun ?  Ich persönlich halte nichts von den großen  aber noch weniger von SED2.0 oder den Braunen. 

Tauschen möcht ich auf keinen Fall mit Angie Steinmeyer und Co. 

Da tüftele ich lieber am Step7 rum


----------



## zotos (8 September 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Naja,
> 
> währen 10% oder mehr der abgegebenen Stimmen ungültig hätte es schon einen Einfluss auf die Politik


*ACK*


Ganz klar.... die meisten Politiker würden in das normale Verhalten verfallen und den anderen (konkurrierenden) Parteien die Schuld an der Politikverdrossenheit geben. Das würde unser Land sicher weiter bringen ganz sicher.

Wenn jemand mit den angebotenen Parteien nicht zufrieden ist kann er ja aktiv werden und einer Partei beitreten um diese ein Stück weit zu verändern bzw. bei solchen Genies wie wir sie im Forum haben wäre eine Neugründung auch möglich ;o)

Der Effekt eines Protests durch nicht Wahl ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## MSB (8 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Der Effekt eines Protests durch nicht Wahl ist einfach lächerlich.



Vor allem selbst wenn jemand bewusst aus Protest nicht wählt,
so ist dieser doch nicht von jemanden zu unterscheiden dem das ganze schlicht a.A. vorbeigeht
und die stellen imho ein wirkliches Problem für eine Demokratie dar.

Gefährlich finde ich auch die vielerorts vorherschende Meinung das eine an eine kleine Partei vergebene Stimme (z.B. die Piraten)
eine verschenkte Stimme ist, weil die eh nicht über die 5% kommen werden.
Kein Wunder wenn nur genug so denken.

P.S.
Hier mein Wahl-O-Mat Ergebnis, auch wenn ich noch etwas unentschlossen bin.




Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (8 September 2009)

Ach du Sch...

Ich seh schon, ich bin für Politikthemen einfach nicht geeignet und das, wo ich doch eher in Richtung gelb tendiert hätte.
Ihr müßt euch mal die NPD mit anzeigen lassen, die scheinen schon zu wissen, welche Positionen sie besetzen müssen, um halbwegs richtig zu liegen.


----------



## zotos (8 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr müßt euch mal die NPD mit anzeigen lassen, die scheinen schon zu wissen, welche Positionen sie besetzen müssen, um halbwegs richtig zu liegen.
> ...



Bei mir belegen die den vorletzten Platz (allerdings noch vor der CDU/CSU).

Der Wahl-O-Mat basiert  ja nur auf 38 Fragen die man mit Ja/Nein/Vielleicht beantworten kann. Da hat die NPD eben einige Übereinstimmungen... aber die haben auch völlig Weltfremde antworten mit drin (D-Mark wieder einführen usw.).

Interessant finde ich das man sich zu den einzelnen Thesen die Begründung der Partei durchlesen kann. Ok die dummen braunen waren so schlau ihren Dünnschiss da nicht rein zu schreiben statt dessen steht da immer nur "Kommentar der Partei: Zu dieser These hat die Partei keine Begründung vorgelegt."


----------



## Ralle (8 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Bei mir belegen die den vorletzten Platz (allerdings noch vor der CDU/CSU).
> 
> Der Wahl-O-Mat basiert  ja nur auf 38 Fragen die man mit Ja/Nein/Vielleicht beantworten kann. Da hat die NPD eben einige Übereinstimmungen... aber die haben auch völlig Weltfremde antworten mit drin (D-Mark wieder einführen usw.).
> 
> Interessant finde ich das man sich zu den einzelnen Thesen die Begründung der Partei durchlesen kann. Ok die dummen braunen waren so schlau ihren Dünnschiss da nicht rein zu schreiben statt dessen steht da immer nur "Kommentar der Partei: Zu dieser These hat die Partei keine Begründung vorgelegt."



Yep, das stimmt, im Wahl-O-Mat wird ja auch nochmal extra darauf hingewiesen, daß Pateien, die gleichauf liegen, nicht zwangsläufig ählich sind oder gar ähnliche Meinungen haben. Mich schockiert nur, daß Schwarz/Gelb voll abgeschlagen ist, während die Anderen immerhin alle in etwa gleich liegen. Die Freien Wähler sind mit ja eh schon immer recht symphatisch, liegt wohl auch an deren Außenseiterstatus, da war ich schon immer gern dabei. 

Meine, mir persönlich wichtigste These: Flächendeckender Mindestlohn

Es kann nicht sein, daß Menschen von ihrer Hände Arbeit nicht mehr leben können, obwohl sie den ganzen Tag arbeiten und z.Teil sogar sehr wichtige Dienste leisten (Pflegepersonal etc.). Was leistet so ein verschissener Bankmanger oder Konzernmanager mehr, als die Putzfrau, die jeden Tag seinen Müll im Büro wegräumt oder die Krankenschwester, die ihm den Schieber bringt, wenn er dann mal von uns die Fresse voll bekommen hat. Ok, er ist i.d.R. studiert und teuer ausgebildet, das soll er auch bezahlt bekommen, aber bitte in der richtigen Relation!!!!!!


----------



## Question_mark (9 September 2009)

*Es muss einen Mindestlohn geben ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> während die Anderen immerhin alle in etwa gleich liegen.



Naja, die "Anderen" versprechen eben ewigen Reichtum ohne Arbeit ...



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann nicht sein, daß Menschen von ihrer Hände Arbeit nicht mehr leben können, obwohl sie den ganzen Tag arbeiten und z.Teil sogar sehr wichtige Dienste leisten (Pflegepersonal etc.).



*ACK*

Leider gibt es hier nur einhundert Prozent ACK als Smilie, aber gerne hätte ich da nochmal 100% draufgelegt. 

Erwerb des Lebensunterhaltes durch Arbeit ist in diesem Lande nicht mehr gefragt und schon eher die Ausnahme. Und die Arbeit wird auch gnadenlos vom Finanzamt bestraft ....

Aber Steinmeier hat ja im Wahlprogramm verkündet, bis 2020 vier Millionen neue Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen. Er hat nur noch nicht gesagt, dass der Höchstlohn 1 Euro/h ist ...

Ich kann gar nicht soviel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2009)

Aus der heutigen Tageszeitung.



> 12,6% der deutschen Leiharbeiter sind auf zusätzliche
> Hartz-IV-Zahlungen angewiesen.
> Besonders bedrückend ist die Tatsache, dass 84000
> dieser Beschäftigten trotz einer Tätigkeit in Vollzeit
> auf Transfer angewiesen sind.


----------



## Ralle (9 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aus der heutigen Tageszeitung.



Yep, Verleiher, die solche Löhne zahlen bzw. besser, die dem Leiharbeiter fast keinen Lohn zahlen, gehören in den Knast. Besser, man führt wieder den Pranger ein, das wär doch nett. Leiharbeit gehört ohnehin ganz anders geregelt, zeitlich extrem eng begrenzt für Unternehmen, höchsten 3 Monate, dann nicht einfach den Leihi austauschen, sondern entweder 6 Monate ganz ohne Leihi auskommen oder jemanden einstellen. Aber geschmierte Politiker, uns wenns nur Sachzuwendungen sind, werden solche Entscheidungen nie treffen. Feige Saubande in meinen Augen. Aber ok, es gibt ja demnächst 4 Mio. neue Jobs in Old Germany. Frage ich mich, was genau sollen die alle machen?


----------



## forendiva (9 September 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Frage ich mich, was genau sollen die alle machen?



ich bräuchte noch einen, der mir den arsch abwischt oder in der nase bohrt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2009)

forendiva schrieb:


> ich bräuchte noch einen, der mir den arsch abwischt oder in der nase bohrt.



Muss ich eine Bewerbung schicken oder kann ich direkt anfangen.
60er Schmirgelleinen und Hilti mit 35er Bohrer bringe ich mit.

dummer Kommentar FD


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 September 2009)

Heute ist dann mein Stimmzettel angekommen.

5 Möglichkeiten zur Erststimme 19 Möglichkeiten zur Zweitstimme.... herje...

Wieso gibt es eigendlich 2 Renterparteien ? Und gibt es die Grauen nicht mehr ??? Auf nix kann man sich verlassen.

Was kreuz ich denn nun an ? Übrigens... auf meinem Stimmzettel steht die SPD ganz oben. Ist das überall so ? In Bayern bestimmt nicht


----------



## argv_user (9 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Heute ist dann mein Stimmzettel angekommen.
> 
> 5 Möglichkeiten zur Erststimme 19 Möglichkeiten zur Zweitstimme.... herje...
> 
> ...



Die Grauen wurden nicht zur Wahl zugelassen, weil sie einen FORMFEHLER begangen haben. So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden...


----------



## mariob (9 September 2009)

Hallo,
@Ralle, vielleicht gibt es demnächst wieder einen Autobahnbau? Ansonsten Piraten, das ohne Wahlomat und den Rest - vielleicht links, laut Weissgarnix haben die wirtschaftspolitisch das beste Programm. Auch wenn ich mich mit Lafo und Co. nicht so richtig identifizieren kann, die haben auch ganz schön krude Einfälle und geben die dann auch noch öffentlich preis... Fakt ist, das diese beiden Mainstreamparteien für mich vollständig unwählbar sind. Insofern ist das aktuelle Theater ("Stabilisierungsmissionen in Afghanistan" und das Althaussche Gekasper hierzulande) sehr förderlich in der Meinungsbildung beim Rest der Bevölkerung, die noch halbwegs klaren Verstandes sind. Ich hoffe auf noch ein paar mehr Einlagen solcher Art, gegenwärtig läufts gut.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## marlob (9 September 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... Übrigens... auf meinem Stimmzettel steht die SPD ganz oben. Ist das überall so ? In Bayern bestimmt nicht


Das regelt [FONT=verdana,arial,geneva]§ 30 des Bundeswahlgesetzes[/FONT]


> ...
> [FONT=verdana,arial,geneva](3) Die Reihenfolge der Landeslisten von Parteien richtet sich nach der Zahl der Zweitstimmen, die sie bei der letzten Bundestagswahl im Land erreicht haben. Die übrigen Landeslisten schließen sich in alphabetischer Reihenfolge der Namen der Parteien an.[/FONT]
> ...


In Bayern wird es wohl die CSU sein


----------



## Jens_Ohm (10 September 2009)

Ein schöner Beitrag zur Lobbysteuerung in der Politik
http://www.youtube.com/v/jj0qy2cawsY&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1


 und noch einer zur Meinungsmache unter dem Deckmantel des freien Journalismus
http://www.youtube.com/v/rKA2kop16Ns&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1


 Grüße Jens  :sm12:


----------



## Question_mark (10 September 2009)

*Kriminelle Vereinigung ...*

Hallo,



			
				argv_user schrieb:
			
		

> Die Grauen wurden nicht zur Wahl zugelassen, weil sie einen FORMFEHLER begangen haben. So hab ich das jedenfalls verstanden...



Die Grauen sind vom Selbstbedienungsmarkt der Parteienfinanzierung verschwunden, seit sich die Staatsanwaltschaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt hat ...

http://www.wdr.de/themen/politik/parteien/graue/080112.jhtml

Ausserdem haben diese grauen Banditen immer sehr gerne in den Altersheimen bei der Stimmabgabe die Hand des dementen, pflegebedürftigem Wählers/Wählerin bei der Hilfe zur Stimmabgabe in selbstloser Absicht auf ein bestimmtes Feld auf dem Stimmzettel geführt. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## hausenm (12 September 2009)

Wie Automatisierer wählen: Ganz eifach digital und automatisch.
Dann bitte noch ein Nord- Süd und ein Ost-West-west Gefälle einbeziehen, statistisch auswerten= es kann eine schwarz- gelbe- eine Jamaika- eine rot-grüne- eine rot-rot-grüne- eine große oder (ok etwas unwahrscheinlich) eine CDU/CSU- Linkspartei koalisation geben. Ev. siegt ja auch die Linke mit 98% (war ja im osten immer so) oder die NPD mit 95%.
Helmut du siehst es ist alles offen :TOOL:


----------



## zotos (13 September 2009)

Um noch mal das Thema Nichtwähler aufzugreifen. Wer nicht wählen geht, sollte sich nicht über das Ergebnis beschweren. Jeder der nicht wählen geht unterschreibt das Wahlergebnis blind im Voraus.


----------



## hausenm (13 September 2009)

Beim Wählen sollte man auch die Möglichkeit der Wahl haben, ok das klingt bescheiden- sagen will ich eigentlich eine Alternative haben. Hier im schönen satte D. gibt es KEINE Alternativen (siehe dieses TV- Duett). Alle haben sich in Berlin lieb und keiner schert aus dem Verbund aus, Egal ob Dienstwaage, Abendessen, Steuerlüge, Opel Miliarden die in den Aufbau der Rusischen Automobilindustrie gehen alle haben sich lieb.
Nun würde ich mir einen Bundestag mit folgender Zusammensetzung gerne mal ansehen :
SPD 15%
Union 15%
FDP10%
Grüne 10%
Linkspartei 25%
NPD 25%
Ich denke dabei kommt mehr Stimmung auf und die Politikverdrossenheit kann abnehmen.
P.S. Soll ein Scherz der deftigen Art sein *ROFL*


----------



## UniMog (17 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Um noch mal das Thema Nichtwähler aufzugreifen. Wer nicht wählen geht, sollte sich nicht über das Ergebnis beschweren. Jeder der nicht wählen geht unterschreibt das Wahlergebnis blind im Voraus.*ROFL*


 
*Ich gehe nicht wählen...... weil es keine Partei gibt der ich meine Stimme geben möchte.*

Und meinen Stimmzettel ungültig machen dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade.
Ich warte noch ein paar Jahre bis es euch allen und mir noch schlechter geht. Erst dann wird sich wirklich etwas ändern...... 

Eigentlich sollte keiner mehr wählen gehen aber leider gibt es genug Menschen die immer wieder auf die Lügen und Versprechungen unserer tollen Politiker reinfallen.

Also viel Spaß bei der Wahl und dem Ergebnis


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> *Ich gehe nicht wählen...... weil es keine Partei gibt der ich meine Stimme geben möchte.*
> 
> Und meinen Stimmzettel ungültig machen dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade.
> Ich warte noch ein paar Jahre bis es euch allen und mir noch schlechter geht. Erst dann wird sich wirklich etwas ändern......
> ...




   Im Chat schrieb gerade ein Forums-Mitglied aus Magdeburg  folgendes:



> ...
> damals in der DDR war es ein Zeichen des protests nicht zu wählen...
> da wurde mann aber auch gleich verhaftet...
> heut ist das nicht mehr so...
> ...



   Es ist schwer die richtige Partei zu wählen, aber man kann den Radikalen 
den Nährboden entziehen.
  Ehrlich gesagt ist eine Wahl ein Privileg, da war auch nicht immer so in
Deutschland. Es gab Zeiten da hatte man keine Wahl außer weg zu gehen.


----------



## UniMog (18 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Es ist schwer die richtige Partei zu wählen, aber man kann den Radikalen
> den Nährboden entziehen.
> Ehrlich gesagt ist eine Wahl ein Privileg, da war auch nicht immer so in
> Deutschland. Es gab Zeiten da hatte man keine Wahl außer weg zu gehen.


 
Naja ein Freund der Radikalen bin ich auch nicht. 
Aber wenn wir schon bei den Thema sind dann sollte man unsere radikalen ausländischen Freunde hier in Deutschland nicht vergessen.
Davon haben wir leider auch mehr als genug.
Viele leben zwar hier aber wollen mit uns nicht wirklich etwas zu tun haben........ außer natürlich die Gelder die es leider wegen ein paar dummer Gesetze hier gibt.

Aber das ist ein Thema was man leider nicht in der Öffentlichkeit diskutieren kann ohne dafür schnell als "Rechter / Nazi" beschimpft zu werden.

Generell radikale Politik oder *radikale Religionsausübung* sind beides scheisse und bleiben scheisse.
Außderm haben wir 2009 andere Probleme als Nazis, radikale Moslems oder unsere jüdischen Freunde nicht zu vergessen die in nahen Osten auch jeden Tag Menschen töten.

Ich glaube "*Dreck am Stecken*" hat fast jedes Volk dieser Erde.


----------



## argv_user (18 September 2009)

Mit Religion etc. läufst Du ganz schnell in eine Falle, die nach hinten losgeht.
Du weißt ja sicherlich, dass es überall von Deppen nur so wimmelt; sie sind nur nicht immer für alle zu sehen.
Unser Staat hat sicherlich seine Nachteile, für manche sogar gravierende.
Allerdings hat mir bisher noch keinen anderen Staat nennen können,
wo es sich angenehmer leben ließe, ohne liebe Gewohnheiten aufgeben zu müssen.



-----------------------------------------------


Nichtwählen oder absichtlich ungültig wählen ist bei mir definitiv nicht drin.
Und wenn ich als Letzter das Wahllokal betrete!

Das erste ginge zur Not noch durch, wenn es einen technischen Grund dafür gibt. Aber bei "absichtlich ungültig" hört es bei mir auf: Leute die das tatsächlich tun (und nicht nur ankündigen) sind für mich gelinde gesagt etwas neben der Kappe.

Auch wenn Euch alles stinkt: Geht wählen!
Die Alternative ist nämlich: die Anderen bestimmen über Euch,
und ihr habt nichtmal Eure Meinung gesagt. Das sollte eigentlich genügen.

Ah, es gibt ja genug Leute die meinen, ungültig sei eine Meinung.
Da bin ich dagegen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2009)

ja genau das ist doch radikal und einfach nur ein Vorurteil


UniMog schrieb:


> ...
> Viele leben zwar hier aber wollen mit uns nicht wirklich etwas zu tun haben........ außer natürlich die Gelder die es leider wegen ein paar dummer Gesetze hier gibt.
> ...


 
Nocheinmal, mit deiner Stimme kannst du vielleicht entscheiden ob Merkel
mit einen Wallach oder einen Esel in den Bundestag reitet. (FDP oder SPD)


----------



## UniMog (18 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ja genau das ist doch radikal und einfach nur ein Vorurteil


 
Was ist ein Vorurteil wenn Ausländer mit uns nichts zu tun haben wollen ????
Soll ich mich den anderen anpassen oder was meist Du Helmut ??? 
Möchtest Du mir gleich erzählen das ich ein "Rechter" bin ???



argv_user schrieb:


> Mit Religion etc. läufst Du ganz schnell in eine Falle, die nach hinten losgeht.


 
Ich lauf in keine Falle oder sollte ich Deine Worte als Drohung auffassen ??? Deine Religion ist mir scheiß egal .......
solange Du mir damit nicht auf den Sack gehst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2009)

*Ups, gleich soviele Fragen auf einmal*



UniMog schrieb:


> Was ist ein Vorurteil wenn Ausländer mit uns nichts zu tun haben wollen ????


*Ja*





UniMog schrieb:


> Soll ich mich den anderen anpassen oder was meist Du Helmut ???


*Nein*





UniMog schrieb:


> Möchtest Du mir gleich erzählen das ich ein "Rechter" bin ???


*Nein *



ich hoffe ich habe alle deine Fragen Wunschgemäß beantwortet 

gruß helmut


----------



## argv_user (18 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Was ist ein Vorurteil wenn Ausländer mit uns nichts zu tun haben wollen ????
> Soll ich mich den anderen anpassen oder was meist Du Helmut ???
> Möchtest Du mir gleich erzählen das ich ein "Rechter" bin ???
> 
> ...




Drohungen gibt es von mir hier definitiv nicht!
Wozu auch?


----------



## zotos (18 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> *Ich gehe nicht wählen...... weil es keine Partei gibt der ich meine Stimme geben möchte.*
> 
> Und meinen Stimmzettel ungültig machen dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu Schade.
> Ich warte noch ein paar Jahre bis es euch allen und mir noch schlechter geht. Erst dann wird sich wirklich etwas ändern......
> ...



Was hältst du davon auszuwandern? Ich meine wenn es Dir ja jetzt schon schlecht und wahrscheinlich bald noch schlechter geht.

Wer selbst nicht aktiv wird sollte nicht jammern. Wenn Du aktiv jammern willst geh auf eine Demo, mach Unterschriftenaktionen... oder gründe eine Partei ;o) Aber hör auf zu jammern das alles so schlimm ist und Du nur ein Opfer bist.


----------



## argv_user (18 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Was ist ein Vorurteil wenn Ausländer mit uns nichts zu tun haben wollen ????
> Soll ich mich den anderen anpassen oder was meist Du Helmut ???
> Möchtest Du mir gleich erzählen das ich ein "Rechter" bin ???
> 
> ...




Drohungen gibt es von mir hier definitiv nicht!
Wozu auch? Ruhe bewahren!


----------



## UniMog (18 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Was hältst du davon auszuwandern? Ich meine wenn es Dir ja jetzt schon schlecht und wahrscheinlich bald noch schlechter geht.
> 
> Wer selbst nicht aktiv wird sollte nicht jammern. Wenn Du aktiv jammern willst geh auf eine Demo, mach Unterschriftenaktionen... oder gründe eine Partei ;o) Aber hör auf zu jammern das alles so schlimm ist und Du nur ein Opfer bist.


 
Auswandern..... nein Danke wenn dann nur mit Dir zusammen Zotos.
Mir geht es nicht schlecht.... im Gegenteil......es geht mir sehr gut in meiner Heimat und außdem verlasst der Kapitän als letzter das Schiff ;-)

Es gibt nur leider keine Partei die ich wählen würde..... und Veränderungen kommen mit der Zeit von ganz alleine oder auch nicht...... wir zahlen ja zum Glück alle zusammen die Rechnung ....Wähler und nicht Wähler


@argv_user
Ich hatte nur gefragt wie ich Deine Worte verstehen soll.
Beantwortet hast Du es mir leider nicht auch wenn ich Ruhe bewahren soll.
Es wäre schön wenn Du es mal erklären kannst "was ist die Falle" in Bezug auf Religion ????
*Was ist denn Deine Religion ????* Vielleicht kommen wir der Sache dann etwas näher.... Ich bin *evangelisch und DU*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2009)

@unimog und argv,
Stop in diesen Thread geht es um Politik, Religion wird in einen
anderen Thread extra behandelt 

übrigens ich bin Katholisch


----------



## argv_user (18 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Auswandern..... nein Danke wenn dann nur mit Dir zusammen Zotos.
> Mir geht es nicht schlecht.... im Gegenteil......es geht mir sehr gut in meiner Heimat und außdem verlasst der Kapitän als letzter das Schiff ;-)
> 
> Es gibt nur leider keine Partei die ich wählen würde..... und Veränderungen kommen mit der Zeit von ganz alleine oder auch nicht...... wir zahlen ja zum Glück alle zusammen die Rechnung ....Wähler und nicht Wähler
> ...



Ich bin auch ev.

Und die Falle ist, dass zu dem bewussten Thema mehr in der Bildzeitung steht als einem recht sein kann. Und das hat überhaupt nichts mit Religion zu tun, das ist Politik.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2009)

68 user haben schon abgestimmt, mehr als ich erwartet habe *DANKE*
aber da ist noch mehr drin, also abstimmen .


----------



## zotos (26 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> 68 user haben schon abgestimmt, mehr als ich erwartet habe *DANKE*
> aber da ist noch mehr drin, also abstimmen .



Apropos mehr als ich erwartet hätte, wenn es nach dem SPS-Form gehen würde, würde Guido Westerwelle also Bundeskanzler werden.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Apropos mehr als ich erwartet hätte, wenn es nach dem SPS-Form gehen würde, würde Guido Westerwelle also Bundeskanzler werden.



Schwesterwelle als Kanzler..... na das fehlt auch noch


----------



## zotos (26 September 2009)

Noch mal zu Thema Nichtwähler:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bNUtsTf3Yo


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2009)

jetzt ist es nach 19.00 Uhr, es sieht so aus das 
Angie auf einen Wallach in den Bundestag reitet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jetzt ist es nach 19.00 Uhr, es sieht so aus das
> Angie auf einen Wallach in den Bundestag reitet.




na supi.... dann zahlen wir ja bald keine Steuern mehr


----------



## zotos (27 September 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> jetzt ist es nach 19.00 Uhr, es sieht so aus das
> Angie auf einen Wallach in den Bundestag reitet.



Ich mag die CDU/CSU überhaupt nicht. Aber eine große Koalition ist IMHO keine gute Lösung. Wenn schon schwarz/gelb dann bitte mit einer starken FDP und danach sieht es ja auch aus. Vielleicht (völligüberzogeneroptimismus) lernt die SPD ja aus diesem Versagen.


----------



## argv_user (27 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich mag die CDU/CSU überhaupt nicht. Aber eine große Koalition ist IMHO keine gute Lösung. Wenn schon schwarz/gelb dann bitte mit einer starken FDP und danach sieht es ja auch aus. Vielleicht (völligüberzogeneroptimismus) lernt die SPD ja aus diesem Versagen.



Da stimm ich Dir zu: die SPD leidet darunter immer dann an der Regierung zu sein, wenn die anderen vorher Mist gebaut haben, um dann noch einen draufzusetzen (mit dem Argument vom "kleineren Übel"). Ab und zu mal ne Regierungspause einlegen is nicht so schlecht, sonst bräuchten wir überhaupt keine Wahlen. Und deswegen stürzt die Verwaltung auch nicht zusammen...

Das mit dem Lernen, da wäre ich eher vorsichtig. Bekanntermaßen haben sogar Programmierer Schwierigkeiten, ihr eigenes Programm von vor einem halben Jahr zu verstehen.


----------



## Paule (27 September 2009)

Schön sind ja heute die Weisen Worte die PN/DP reingestellt hat.
Passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge. 

Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller ( 1907 - 1990 )
Zitat:
...
Merkwürdigerweise fühlt sich der Wähler nicht verantwortlich
für das Versagen der Regierung, die er gewählt hat.
...


----------



## hausenm (27 September 2009)

20:46 und es hat fast jeder gewonnen, nur der "friedhofsblonde" macht da eine Ausnahme- letztes Mal noch mit "GazGerd" sah das anders aus und die Republik fragte sich damals:" WQas hat der denn geraucht?". Vielleicht werden ja bald wieder Politiker mit Realismus an der Tagesordnung sein. So long


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 September 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber eine große Koalition ist IMHO keine gute Lösung. Wenn schon schwarz/gelb dann bitte mit einer starken FDP und danach sieht es ja auch aus. Vielleicht (völligüberzogeneroptimismus) lernt die SPD ja aus diesem Versagen.



Auf die FDP würde ich nicht setzen. Dort wo sie bis jetzt mit der CDU koalieren haben sie auch jeden Mist munter mit abgenickt.
Der einzige Vorteil ist, dass so wie es jetzt aussieht die Regierung keine 2/3 Mehrheit haben wird. Somit ist dem eifrigen rumfrisieren am Grundgesetz wie es die schwarze Pest vorhat erstmal ein Riegel vorgeschoben.
Solange die Opposition ihre Rolle vernünftig wahrnimmt...



hausenm schrieb:


> Vielleicht werden ja bald wieder Politiker mit Realismus an der Tagesordnung sein. So long



Ja, aber frühestens in 4 Jahren.


----------



## UniMog (27 September 2009)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ja, aber frühestens in 4 Jahren.


 
Stimmt .....bis dahin braucht man uns kleine Arschlöcher "Das Volk" nicht mehr.

Und schön das Ergebnis.......... es wird sich ja soviel änder *ROFL*

Und ich war sogar wählen...... obwohl ich eigentlich *nicht* gehen wollte...... aber ganz ehrlich..... ich wäre mal besser nicht gegangen.

Es gibt wirklich viele Parteien die auf dem Stimmzettel standen .... und alle sind gleich *scheisse*......wenigstens in diesem Punkt sind alle gleich.

Ich hoffe mal für uns alle das die Wirtschaft sich von alleine erholt weil von der Politik kann man nicht wirklich etwas erwarten.

schönen Abend noch


----------



## HSThomas (27 September 2009)

UniMog schrieb:


> Und ich war sogar wählen...... obwohl ich eigentlich *nicht* gehen wollte...... aber ganz ehrlich..... ich wäre mal besser nicht gegangen.
> 
> Es gibt wirklich viele Parteien die auf dem Stimmzettel standen .... und alle sind gleich *scheisse*......wenigstens in diesem Punkt sind alle gleich.




Du weist doch... wer nicht wählt, darf auch nicht meckern...


und ich darf jetzt vier Jahre lang meckern...  



Revolution....? anybody?


----------



## argv_user (27 September 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Schön sind ja heute die Weisen Worte die PN/DP reingestellt hat.
> Passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge.
> 
> Alberto Moravia, italienischer Schriftsteller ( 1907 - 1990 )
> ...




Dass das weise  Worte sind, halte ich für etwas übertrieben. Und zwar deshalb, weil zumindest hierzulande der Wähler seine Regierung ja garnicht wählen kann, sondern nur Mittelsleute, die dann eine Entscheidung im Auftrag ihrer Wähler treffen.


----------



## zotos (24 Oktober 2009)

```
[U][B]Posten                          Name                               Alter Partei[/B][/U]
Kanzlerin                       Angela Merkel                      55    CDU
Kanzleramtschef                 Ronald Pofalla                     50    CDU
Auswärtiges Amt und Vizekanzler Guido Westerwelle                  47    FDP
Finanzen                        Wolfgang Schäuble                  67    CDU
Wirtschaft                      Rainer Brüderle                    64    FDP
Arbeit und Soziales             Franz Josef Jung                   60    CDU
Verteidigung                    Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg         37    CSU
Inneres                         Thomas de Maiziere                 55    CDU
Justiz                          Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger 58    FDP
Gesundheit                      Philipp Rösler                     36    FDP
Familie                         Ursula von der Leyen               51    CDU
Bildung und Forschung           Annette Schavan                    54    CDU
Verkehr und Bau                 Peter Ramsauer                     55    CSU
Umwelt                          Nörbert Röttgen                    44    CDU
Landwirtschaft und Verbraucher  Ilse Aigner                        44    CSU
Entwicklungshilfe               Dirk Niebel                        46    FDP
```

Einige Kombinationen überraschen mich.


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Einige Kombinationen überraschen mich.


 
Einige ?? 
Wenn ich diesen Rollstuhlfahrer im Finanzministerium sehe hab ich ja jetzt schon Angst meine nächste Steuererklärung abzugeben.

Warum können die nicht klären wer der beste für den Posten wäre, nee es geht um Macht und Prinzipien. Warum muss der Westerwelle Aussenminister werden ? War schon immer so ? drauf geschissen, der wäre anderswo besser .

Obwohl ich die Leyen nicht ab kann, macht Sie gute Arbeit. Ich gehe auch nicht Konform was die Kanzlerin so macht, aber es gab keine richtige Alternativen. Und der Rest, in der Liste tauchen Leute auf ???

War letzte Jahr bei Piespers im Programm, der sagte das auch. Man kann wählen was man will, bestimmte Leute tauchen immer wieder auf.

(Edit : Nur den Guttenberg den finde ich gut, aber auf dem falschen Posten)


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> (Edit : Nur den Guttenberg den finde ich gut, aber auf dem falschen Posten)



Sieht so aus, als wenn sie einen "finde ich gut" auf dem Posten des Verteidigungsministers wollen. Denn wenn das in Afghanistan so weiter geht, kommen auch hier bald mehr Särge an, als uns allen lieb ist. Ansonsten wäre mir das absolut unerklärlich, warum man ihn von seinem bisherigen Posten säbelt.

PS: zu Schäuble: Paranoia im Finanzamt, das setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf. Da werden die Steuerprüfer uns wohl in Zukunft Wanzen unter die PC-Bildschirme kleben dürfen, als kleinen Nebenjob sozusagen.


----------



## hausenm (24 Oktober 2009)

Der Franke hat als Wirtschaftsminister eine gute Figur gemacht, der Rollifahrer ist eine tragische Person und sollte eigentlich in den "Ruhestand", aber Finanzen ist immer noch besser als Innnere Sicherheit. Ich habe schon auf die Kerle mit dem "Ledermantel" gewartet (war ja im 1000 jährigen Reich so).
Bin mal gespannt wie sich Guido als Außenminister schlägt.
So long


----------



## Ralle (24 Oktober 2009)

hausenm schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie sich Guido als Außenminister schlägt.
> So long



Bis der Gute Englisch gelernt hat, ist die nächste Wahl durch. Der scheint so begabt für Fremdsprachen zu sein, wie ich. 
Für mich erscheint das so, als hätte man einen Analphabeten zum Bildungsminister gemacht. Das ist übrigens die einzige Katastrophe, die in diesem Kabinett eigentlich noch fehlt!


----------



## hausenm (24 Oktober 2009)

Na Ralle, wenn Guido die gleichen Tallente hat, wie du, dann sollte er Wissenschaft und Forschunf übernehmen- der einzige kompetente Minister in dieser Riege. Ralle anstatt Schavan, von der hat man nichts erfahren was hervorgehoben werden solllte.
So long


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Oktober 2009)

Irgendwo stand ne gute Begründung warum der Schäuble den Finanzminister spielt.

Er ist Stressresistent und hat keine Probleme damit sich unbeliebt zu machen.

Das sind doch nicht die schlechtesten Vorraussetzungen für den Job.


----------



## zotos (25 Oktober 2009)

*Annette Schavan*

Schäuble sollte schleunigst in "Rente" gehen (bzw. rollen). Meine weiterführende Meinung über diesen Stasi-Wiedereinführungs-Politiker würde in wüsten Beleidigungen enden.

Der Herr von zu Guttenberg ist meiner Meinung nach völlig überschätzt und hat sich gerade im Fall Opel auch nicht gerade als die große Leuchte erwiesen. Warum der nun Verteidigungsminister sein ist mir ein Rätsel, wo bei Ralles Erklärung mit den Särgen aus Afganistan ein möglicher Grund sein könnte. Ich hätte ihn wohl eher zum Finanzminister gemacht.

Westerwell als Außenminister? Tradition verpflichtet oder warum diese Fehlbesetzung? Diese Labbertasche hätte ich zum Wirtschaftsminister ernannt da hätte er mal zeigen können wie er die Arbeitslosenzahlen reduziert bekommt. Es wäre doch wirklich interessiert zu sehen wie ein Wirtschaftsliberalist uns aus der Krise raus holt die uns die liberale Wirtschaft (Banken und Co.) eingebrockt hat.

Herr de Maiziere als Innenminister wie konnte die FDP es nur zulassen das der StasiOnkelSchäble ausgerechnet durch dessen Handpuppe ersetzt wird? Und tschüss ihr lieben Bürgerrechte.

Zu Frau von der Leyen (liebe voll vom Volk auch Zensursula genannt) muss man ja nicht mehr viel schreiben. Die ist der Realität soweit entrückt das ich mich fragen muss wie man so einen zustand ohne Drogen erreichen kann.

Frau Schavan auf altem Posten mit alten Ideen und stock-konservativ aus der PISA-Miesere heraus marschieren ohne einen Kurswechsel zu beschießen? Ich befürchte das wird nichts oder legen die den Rückwärtsgang ein: Bibelstunde und Rohrstock?

... usw ... usw ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2009)

Mit den Schäuble, das werde ich wohl nie verstehen, der mann ist 67.
Ich glaube das mit dem Schäuble eine art quote für Behinderte erfüllt
werden soll, wie es bei jeden Arbeitgeber ab einer bestimmten größe
pflicht ist.
Da der Schäuble ja zwei Behinderungen hat einmal wäre da seine 
körperliche und dann seine Geistige, hat die Regierung die Quote
mehr als erfüllt.


----------



## Paule (25 Oktober 2009)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Irgendwo stand ne gute Begründung warum der Schäuble den Finanzminister spielt.


Ist der nicht ein Schwabe?
Die können doch sparen. :-D


----------



## zotos (25 Oktober 2009)

Merkel vertraut Schäuble: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaWE8K2nRVs

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre....         und alle so Yeeeehaaaa! *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (25 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Merkel vertraut Schäuble: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaWE8K2nRVs
> 
> Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre....         und alle so Yeeeehaaaa! *ROFL*



Das ist leider heute das Problem, es existiert eine Doppelmoral. Wenn ich 100.000 z.Bsp. dem Finanzamt verheimliche gehe ich in den Knast und habe sicher keine Möglichkeit mehr, z.Bsp. Beamter etc. zu werden. Wenn man erst einmal zu den "höheren Rängen" zählt, geht da ein ganze Menge mehr. Und unsere liebe Merkel, hat dazu nicht weiter zu sagen, warum auch.


----------



## argv_user (25 Oktober 2009)

Konrad Adenauer war 75, als er Bundeskanzler wurde.
Schäuble ist doch ein Jungspund


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und unsere liebe Merkel, hat dazu nicht weiter zu sagen, warum auch.




Cool wäre gewesen.... "Das sind doch nur Peanuts"


----------



## PLC-Gundel (25 Oktober 2009)

Paule schrieb:


> Ist der nicht ein Schwabe?
> Die können doch sparen. :-D



Paule, der ist ein Badener 

War mal mein Nachbar im schönen Gengenbach... 

LG,
Gundel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Der Herr von zu Guttenberg ist meiner Meinung nach völlig überschätzt und hat sich gerade im Fall Opel auch nicht gerade als die große Leuchte erwiesen...



Hallo,

das mit der Überschätzung sehe sich auch so. 

Aber: zu Guttenberg hat m. W. eine „geordnete Insolvenz“ favorisiert, um 
Opel  auf neue Beine zu stellen, aber weder Merkel und schon gar nicht die 
SPD wollten was davon wissen. Dann ist zG eingeknickt.

Ich hatte auch gehofft, das sich Schäuble künftig viel Zeit zum Goldfische 
züchten nimmt und uns eine Außenministerin Westerwelle erspart bleibt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Oktober 2009)

PLC-Gundel schrieb:


> ...
> War mal mein Nachbar im schönen Gengenbach...



Versucht doch mal, ihm begreiflich zu machen, dass er Zuhause mehr gebraucht wird, als in Berlin ...


----------



## nade (27 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist leider heute das Problem, es existiert eine Doppelmoral. Wenn ich 100.000 z.Bsp. dem Finanzamt verheimliche gehe ich in den Knast und habe sicher keine Möglichkeit mehr, z.Bsp. Beamter etc. zu werden. Wenn man erst einmal zu den "höheren Rängen" zählt, geht da ein ganze Menge mehr. Und unsere liebe Merkel, hat dazu nicht weiter zu sagen, warum auch.


Tja da hatte sie Hemmungen zu sagen, Was interessiert mich der pöpel auf der Straße....
Oder aber sie war nicht auf diese Art der Fragen vorbereitet... Ihr Skript gab da keine vernünftige Antwort mehr her...


----------



## zotos (28 Oktober 2009)

Ich muss noch ein Video nach schieben (ja das ist ein innerer Drang).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrB9191ll08

Populismus in Deutschland Hagen Rether (Juni 2009)


----------



## jabba (28 Oktober 2009)

Ja , der ist gut, der hat aber noch einige so Dinger drauf.
War schon zweimal bei dem im Programm, ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Mirko123 (2 September 2021)

Wer wieder nicht weiss was er wählen soll, kanns wieder ausprobieren 








						Wahl-O-Mat
					

Der Wahl-O-Mat ist eine feste Informationsgröße im Vorfeld von Wahlen. Hier erfahren Sie, wie er entsteht und was seine Ziele sind. Im Archiv können Sie vergangene Versionen noch einmal spielen.




					www.wahl-o-mat.de
				




Vor 12 Jahren waren wohl die Piraten noch angesagter - und v.a. der Gänsefüsschenvergesser.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 September 2021)

Dem Wahl-O-Mat kann man der Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich trauen. Das Ergebins entspricht dem, was die Parteien behaupten, machen zu wollen und nicht dem, was sie erfahrungsgemäß machen. Wenn es nach den Wahlversprechen (Wahlprogramm, also auch dem Wahl-O-Mat) geht, dann sind eigentlich alle Parteien plötzlich für Umweltschutz (grüner als die Grünen) und sozialer als SPD und Linke zusammen. Aber es soll ja auch Hartz 4 Empfänger geben, die FDP wählen.


----------



## zako (3 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> .... Aber es soll ja auch Hartz 4 Empfänger geben, die FDP wählen.


... oder Zahnarztgattinen die die LINKE wählen.😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 September 2021)




----------



## Ph3niX (3 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Dem Wahl-O-Mat kann man der Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich trauen. Das Ergebins entspricht dem, was die Parteien behaupten, machen zu wollen und nicht dem, was sie erfahrungsgemäß machen. Wenn es nach den Wahlversprechen (Wahlprogramm, also auch dem Wahl-O-Mat) geht, dann sind eigentlich alle Parteien plötzlich für Umweltschutz (grüner als die Grünen) und sozialer als SPD und Linke zusammen. Aber es soll ja auch Hartz 4 Empfänger geben, die FDP wählen.



Dafür kann man gut bei www.deinwal.de mal probieren.



> Mit deinem Wal kannst du prüfen, welche Partei wie du denkt.
> 
> Du kannst hier die Abstimmungen der letzten Legislaturperiode von 2017 - 2021 nachspielen, als wärst du selbst dabei gewesen! In der Auswertung siehst du, welche Parteien in deinem Sinne abgestimmt haben.
> 
> Auch wenn DeinWal dem Wahl-O-Mat sehr ähnelt, steckt doch ein ganz anderes Konzept dahinter. Hier sagen die Parteien nicht, wie sie zu einem Thema abstimmen würden — hier zählt, wie sie zu einem Thema tatsächlich abgestimmt haben!



Es stützt sich also auf die vergangenen Entscheidungen.


----------



## zako (3 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Dem Wahl-O-Mat kann man der Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich trauen. Das Ergebins entspricht dem, was die Parteien behaupten, machen zu wollen und nicht dem, was sie erfahrungsgemäß machen. Wenn es nach den Wahlversprechen (Wahlprogramm, also auch dem Wahl-O-Mat) geht, dann sind eigentlich alle Parteien plötzlich für Umweltschutz (grüner als die Grünen) und sozialer als SPD und Linke zusammen.


Es wird voraussichtlich ein Dreierbündnis geben. Die Entscheidung der Parteien hängt (gerade wenn Sie an der Regierung sind) z.B. auch am Koalitionsvertrag. Ich bin tatsächlich jetzt auch am überlegen, ob man eher "taktisch" wählen soll um ein bestimmtes anbahnendes Regierungsbündnis nicht zu unterstützen.
Dass man sich über eine hohe Wahlbeteiligung freuen soll, verstehe ich auch nicht ganz (wie viel Prozent der Bevölkerung verfolgt denn wirklich die Politik im Lande und versteht das auch noch).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 September 2021)

Ich habe bei meiner bereits erledigten Briefwahl nichts gefunden, was mich wirklich überzeugt.

Dann halt das kleinste Übel genommen – bzw. was ich dafür halte.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2021)

@zako 
@Gerhard Bäurle 

Da gebe ich euch komplett recht. Leider ist mein Vertrauen den Parteien insgesamt ziemlich weit unten angesiedelt. Schade, wenn ich bedenke, dass das einmal durchaus anders war. Da ist viel kaputtgegengen in den letzten 20 Jahren. Einige Entscheidungen, die ganz offensichtlich nicht dem Allgemeinwohl dienten oder purer Faulheit, Ignoranz und Eigennutz geschuldet waren. Das haben die Parteien überhaupt nicht begriffen. Und wenn man sich ansieht, was so  als "Alternative" angboten wird, daas ist doch auch nicht wirklich vertrauenserweckend, nein eher nicht. Da wird wohl das kleinste Übel gewählt werden müssen, wenn man es denn findet


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2021)

Dreierbündnis ist sehr wahrscheinlich.
Nur eben welches.
Beide wahrscheinliche Möglichkeiten gefallen mir da nicht.
Bei der einen Möglichkeit geht's sehr wahrscheinlich heftig an den Geldbeutel.
Bei der anderen Möglichkeit geht die Umwelt den Bach runter.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dreierbündnis ist sehr wahrscheinlich.
> Nur eben welches.
> Beide wahrscheinliche Möglichkeiten gefallen mir da nicht.
> Bei der einen Möglichkeit geht's sehr wahrscheinlich heftig an den Geldbeutel.
> Bei der anderen Möglichkeit geht die Umwelt den Bach runter.


Ich glaube, bei jeder Möglichkeit geht die Umwelt den Bach runter.
Oder kann ich weniger Auto fahren, nur weil es teurer wird??? Nein, dann kann ich aufhören zu arbeiten.
Elektro ist keine Alternative, zu weite Wege, keine Lademöglichkeiten, keine guten preiswerten Fahrzeuge und Strom aus Kohle, da kann auch Diesel tanken, das ist übler Quatsch. Ich verstehe die Intention des Ganzen durchaus, aber das wird einfach nichts. Das ist definitiv ein totes Pferd, jetzt schon.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2021)

Wenn wir von Heizöl auf Erdwärme umstellen, wird
aus den nicht verbrauchten Öl, Kerosin für Kampfflugzeuge 
gemacht.

Wenn wir das Gas aus Russland, über Nordstream,
nicht für Turbinen mit guten Filtern in Deutschland nutzen,
wird es in China in schlecht kopierten verbrannt.

Die Ressourcen werden genutzt, gleich ob uns die Linken
Öko Partien alles diktieren. Wir werden nur eingebremmst, 
was wir dann teuer bezahlen, wie bei der Abwrackprämie,
wo der lobbyist von der DUH, uns Bürger gezwungen hat 
gute Diesel Autos in den Osten zu verschieben und neue 
zu Produzieren. Dann wird der Diesel halt woanders verbrannt.

Wir als kleine Deutschland können nichts ausrichten gegen
die Globale Unweltverschmutzung. In Russland bleibt weiterhin
das Raumthermostat das Fenster.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2021)

Ein gutes haben ja die Grünen, Annalena und Robert 
setzen sich wenigstens für gutes WLAN in jeden Haushalt 
ein. Das kann nur heißen das Sie gute Router fördern wollen,
anstatt Glasfaser.


----------



## Captain Future (5 September 2021)

Man das man hier jetzt merkt das wir nur veräppelt werden..... ist wie ein kleines Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
Die Politik in diesem Land ist für mich persönlich so etwas von schlecht das mir die Worte fehlen.

RN liegt mit seinem Beitrag vollkommen richtig..... Deutschland kann kein Klima retten nicht alleine
Da müssen alle Nationen ran und besonders die Großen.

Wir trennen hier den Müll und in Pakistan fährt der LKW zum Fluß und wird entleert das ist nur ein Beispiel von vielen



Traurig das die Menschen die an der Macht sind nur ein Haufen von Egoisten, Lobbyisten oder Idioten sind.
Die Wahlversprechen die jetzt wieder gemacht werden !!!! Wer von euch glaubt an den Osterhasen ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2021)

Leider ist die Politik in jeden Land schlecht,
da bin ich schon froh in Deutschland ein kleineres
Übel zu haben.

Das egoistische liegt in den Menschen, wir stammen
halt von den Tieren ab. Da wird auch um Reviere gekämpft,
ist Eins frei geworden, wird es sofort wieder besetzt und dann
vom Stärksten.


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2021)

Es ist schon ganz ok, zu sagen, wir müssen mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Das ist gar nicht das Problem. Aber leider kennt unsere Politik nur noch einfache Lösungen, "Hauruck", "Jetzt sofort, auch wenns falsch ist", "Aussitzen und nichts tun", "Die Lobby schickt Leute und schreibt die Gesetze mit", usw. Kein vernünftiges Maß, die Grünen sind da ganz vorn mit dabei. Man sieht es ganz gut an der Umschaltung von Inzidenz auf "Belegung der Intensivstationen". Alle Fachleute sagen, man muß beide beachten, gewichten und Maßnahmen festlegen. Nein, der Politiker hat was gehört, halb bis gar nicht verstanden und zack! Urheberschutzgesetz, Datenschutzgesetz, Fallpauschale in Krankenhäusern, überall die gleiche Inkompetenz, Fachleute werden ignoriert oder von der Lobby kaltgestellt, unsere Politiker wollen das nicht sehen, denke ich. Warum macht man nicht ein einziges Mal was richtig, ist das denn so schwer zu verstehen? Ich kapier das nicht mehr... Gleiches Problem bei den Covid-Hilfen und dem Kurzarbeitergeld, bei der Förderung der E-Autos. Man hat das Gefühl, das wird absichtlich völlig sinnlos und falsch gemacht. Das ist es dann, was die Leute immer aggressiver macht und das Klima so vergiftet. Keiner versteht mehr, warum was genau gemacht wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2021)

Oder Prioritäten so setzen.


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2021)

Baden Württemberg ist ein schönes Beispiel.
Als die Grünen da die Führung übernommen haben, gab es einen riesen Aufschrei.
Untergang der Autoindustrie und der Zulieferer, Massenarbeitslosigkeit, ...
Wie sieht's heute aus?
Nichts davon ist passiert.
Die BW-Grünen sind so dunkelgrün, dass sie fast schwarz sind.
Und netterweise konkurrieren Kretschmann und Söder wer denn nun die grünere Politik macht.
Hat man das "Duell" Habeck - Söder gesehen, dann ist sich Söder in mehr Punkten mit Habeck einig als mit Aiwanger.

Digitalisierung ist in BW aber wirklich eine Katastrophe.
Ganz besonders in den Schulen. Da könnt ich schlicht weg ko....
Da gibt es tatsächlich Lehrer die Arbeitsblätter beim Homeschooling mit dem Handy fotografieren und verschicken.
Begründung: Sie haben zu Hause keinen PC und wollen auch keinen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da gibt es tatsächlich Lehrer die Arbeitsblätter beim Homeschooling mit dem Handy fotografieren und verschicken.
> Begründung: Sie haben zu Hause keinen PC und wollen auch keinen.


Ich sehe schon, die bereiten die Jugend auf die Zukunft vor.
Füllfederhalter und Briefe schreiben, anstatt PC und E-Mail.


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, die bereiten die Jugend auf die Zukunft vor.
> Füllfederhalter und Briefe schreiben, anstatt PC und E-Mail.


Wär vielleicht nicht schlecht, dann hätten wir vielleicht Nachfolger, die nicht nur Google -> Strg+C -> Strg+V können 😁


----------



## Oberchefe (5 September 2021)

> Oder kann ich weniger Auto fahren, nur weil es teurer wird??? Nein, dann kann ich aufhören zu arbeiten.


Ich kenne genügend Menschen, die problemlos eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen könnten, es aber aber nicht tun weil es evtl etwas unbequem ist. Und solange wir so etwas haben, ist der Treibstoff noch viel zu billig.
Und ich weiß ja nicht, warum sich die Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf das Bild Niveau herunter lassen. Die digitale Meldemöglichkeit ist in erster Linie nicht dazu gedacht, dass einer seinen Nachbarn verpetzt, weil der eine Putzfrau schwarz beschäftigt (für solche banalen Sachen hat das Finanzamt nicht wirklich ausreichend Personal),  sondern um die "großen" Dinge ans Licht zu bringen wie z.B. CumEx und Co. Und Steuergerechtigkeit kann eigentlich im Sinne von jedem Steuerzahler sein.


----------



## Mirko123 (5 September 2021)

Ja man wählt bei uns "das kleinere Übel".  Richtig überzeugt von einer Partei sind in der politischen Diskussion in meinem Umfeld auch kaum jemand - außer bekennende AFD und LINKE - Wähler.
Jetzt schau mer mal ob es rot-rot-grün oder doch schwarz - grün - gelb wird.
Ich persönlich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass Borjans / Esken / Künert/ ... eine Koalition mit der FDP eingehen, falls es eine linke Mehrheit geben kann.


----------



## Captain Future (5 September 2021)

Man wählt "das kleinere Übel"..... wie traurig ist das eigentlich..... Den Spruch habe ich hier schon oft gelesen.


----------



## s_kraut (5 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Man wählt "das kleinere Übel"..... wie traurig ist das eigentlich..... Den Spruch habe ich hier schon oft gelesen.


für die, die das kleinere Übel wählen, Rezo hat heute wieder ein neues Video online gestellt.





Finde klasse was der Junge tut, auch wenn ich mich anstrengen muss, seine Sprache zu verstehen. 1,7 Mio Klicks in 24h ist für einen deutschsprachigen Beitrag nicht schlecht. Davon können viele Politiker nur träumen......oder bleiben lieber im Unerkannten Hinterzimmerchen.


----------



## Mirko123 (5 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Man wählt "das kleinere Übel"..... wie traurig ist das eigentlich..... Den Spruch habe ich hier schon oft gelesen.


... wir leben in einen Land wo man medizinisch versorgt ist, wo man keinen  Hunger leiden muss, wo viele trotz Pandemie ihren Arbeitsplatz behalten konnten.
Komischerweise sitzen die Regierungen am festesten  im Sattel die die Schuld ihrer Misstände aufs böse Ausland schieben, die klar homophobe Gesetze durchsetzen, die die Religion zum Machterhalt missbrauchen usw

Bei uns geht es wohl vielen "einfach zu gut".


----------



## kafiphai (6 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Bei uns geht es wohl vielen "einfach zu gut".


Das nennt man dann wohl „Stockholm Syndrom“.


----------



## Frohnius (6 September 2021)

es ist leider völlig egal was wir wählen .. 
den regierenden geht es nur noch darum ihre posten zu behalten ..
und dann notfalls mit 3er-bündnis - oder sonstigen politisch fragwürdigen konstruktionen ...


----------



## MFreiberger (6 September 2021)

Moin,

genauso hilfreich, wie der wahl-o-mat wäre diese "Abstimmungshilfe":
https://musik-o-mat.com/

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Captain Future (6 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> genauso hilfreich, wie der wahl-o-mat wäre diese "Abstimmungshilfe":
> https://musik-o-mat.com/
> ...


Scheisse ich bin ein Linker.....    ich muß an meinem Musikgeschmack arbeiten


----------



## Mirko123 (6 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> es ist leider völlig egal was wir wählen ..
> den regierenden geht es nur noch darum ihre posten zu behalten ..


Naja die FDP wollte das letzte mal das Kasperletheater mit Union und Grüne einfach nicht mitmachen.
Ich glaube schon, dass es das letzte mal für die SPD ein ganz schwieriger Schritt war, doch eine Koalition einzugehen.

Wenn viele denken ("eh egal, wen wir wählen...."), werden viele auch nicht zur Wahl gehen - das ist genau das, was die Nichtdemokraten wollen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... wir leben in einen Land wo man medizinisch versorgt ist, wo man keinen  Hunger leiden muss, wo viele trotz Pandemie ihren Arbeitsplatz behalten konnten.
> Komischerweise sitzen die Regierungen am festesten  im Sattel die die Schuld ihrer Misstände aufs böse Ausland schieben, die klar homophobe Gesetze durchsetzen, die die Religion zum Machterhalt missbrauchen usw
> 
> Bei uns geht es wohl vielen "einfach zu gut".


Ich finde es immer interessant, wenn ich mich mit Kollegen aus den ausländischen Standorten unterhalte.
Da sind viele verdammt neidisch auf Deutschland. Soziale Absicherung während der Pandemie oder auch z.B. Umbau der Industrie. Ich wunder mich oft, wie gut die Kollegen über die deutsche Politik informiert sind.


----------



## Captain Future (7 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn viele denken ("eh egal, wen wir wählen...."), werden viele auch nicht zur Wahl gehen - das ist genau das, was die Nichtdemokraten wollen.



wer sind die Nichtdemokraten deiner Meinung nach ?


----------



## Ralle (7 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn viele denken ("eh egal, wen wir wählen...."), werden viele auch nicht zur Wahl gehen - das ist genau das, was die Nichtdemokraten wollen.


Das ist Verschwörungstheorie-Quatsch, das ist dir klar?
Da setzt sich also jemand hin und überlegt "Was können wir denn so tun damit die Leute nicht zur Wahl gehen, denn das nützt uns ja!"
Und dann tun das auch ncoh die anderen, also müsen die sogar überlegen, "Wie bekommen wir den Gegner dazu, die Leute zu enttäuschen, damit die dann nciht wählen gehen und uns damit nützen!"
Ganz clever. Hoffe du merkst was?

Also wenn, dann wollten die unsere Stimme, denn dieses "Nützen" ist mal so relativ ...

Ich kenne derzeit niemanden in meinem privaten Umeld, der nicht zur Wahl geht, besonder nciht, weil er so enttäuscht wäre. Die meisten, die nicht zur Wahl gehen, tun das so oder so nicht, die juckt das einfach nicht.


----------



## Mirko123 (7 September 2021)

...
Bei der Wahl Trump/Clinton gab es z.B. gezielte Wählermanipulationen indem man Wählern - wo man davon ausging, dass diese die Demokraten wählen - einfach von der Wahl abhalten wollte. Man hat versucht Frau Clinton als korrupt darzustellen. Die Message lautete, bevor ich korrupte Politiker wähle, wähle ich lieber gar nicht.
Somit hat man Wähler, die ihre Stimme vermutlich den Demokraten gegeben hätten, dazu gebracht, dass sie indirekt  die Republikaner gewählt haben.


----------



## Ralle (7 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ...
> Bei der Wahl Trump/Clinton gab es z.B. gezielte Wählermanipulationen indem man Wählern - wo man davon ausging, dass diese die Demokraten wählen - einfach von der Wahl abhalten wollte. Man hat versucht Frau Clinton als korrupt darzustellen. Die Message lautete, bevor ich korrupte Politiker wähle, wähle ich lieber gar nicht.
> Somit hat man Wähler, die ihre Stimme vermutlich den Demokraten gegeben hätten, dazu gebracht, dass sie indirekt  die Republikaner gewählt haben.


Ach und das ist jetzt gerade bei der aktuellen Bundestagswahl auch so? Oder auf was genau bezog sich deine Darstellung?
Du weißt sicher auch, dass man das Wahlsytem in den USA und das in Deutschland kaum miteinader vergleichen kann. Das gilt auch für derartige Einflußnahmen und vor Allem deren Auswirkungen. Das heißt nicht, das so etwas nicht doch gelingen könnte, aber derart massive Einflussnahme und Stimmungmache sehe ich gerade nicht.


----------



## Oberchefe (7 September 2021)

Wie Russland und China den deutschen Wahlkampf ins Visier nehmen
					

Deutsche Debatten werden im Bundestagswahljahr auch von anderen Staaten genau beobachtet. Experten warnen vor Versuchen ausländischer Einflussnahme. Besonders staatliche russische Medien sind im Fokus von Forschern.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## Mirko123 (8 September 2021)

... dass sich Russland freut, wenn in Deutschland eine weniger stabile Regierung am Ruder ist, ist ja nachvollziehbar (in best case für Russland, mit Beteiligung einer Partei, die die Rolle der NATO in Frage stellt, die Waffenexporte ablehnt usw).
Wenn dann Wahlberechtigte der Meinung sind "...es ist leider völlig egal was wir wählen ..", "...den regierenden geht es nur noch darum ihre Posten zu behalten ..." - umso besser.  Wenn man so eine Stimmung am laufen hält, dann sind die Leute auch leichter beeinflussbar.


----------



## JSEngineering (8 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist Verschwörungstheorie-Quatsch, das ist dir klar?
> Da setzt sich also jemand hin und überlegt "Was können wir denn so tun damit die Leute nicht zur Wahl gehen, denn das nützt uns ja!"
> Und dann tun das auch ncoh die anderen, also müsen die sogar überlegen, "Wie bekommen wir den Gegner dazu, die Leute zu enttäuschen, damit die dann nciht wählen gehen und uns damit nützen!"
> Ganz clever. Hoffe du merkst was?
> ...


Theoretisch hast Du recht: Wenn die Gesamt-Wahlbeteiligung gleichmäßig zurück geht, verändert sich das Wahlergebnis nicht.

Die Theorie ist dahinter aber:
Die extremen Parteien mobilisieren "ihre" Wähler deutlich besser, als die großen Parteien..
Wenn nun der "Durchschnittsbürger", der die großen Parteien wählt, weniger zur Wahl geht, dann büßen nur die großen Parteien Stimmen ein.
Die Ergebnisse der extremen Parteien bekommen dadurch mehr Gewicht, weil deren Wählerschaft prozentual größer geworden ist.
Daher die Aufforderung an alle "Durchschnittsbürger", zur Wahl zu gehen, um die "kleinen" Parteien auch im Ergebnis "klein" zu halten.


----------



## GLT (8 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Scheisse ich bin ein Linker.


 - ich auch

Ob da überhaupt was anderes rauskommt?


----------



## Frohnius (8 September 2021)

es bleibt ja fast nichts anderes übrig als strategisch zu wählen ... 
irgendwie verhindern dass so ein korrupierter haufen im dreierbündnis weiter regiert ...
^ ich hab das mal vorsichtshalber gestrichen


----------



## Ralle (8 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... dass sich Russland freut, wenn in Deutschland eine weniger stabile Regierung am Ruder ist, ist ja nachvollziehbar (in best case für Russland, mit Beteiligung einer Partei, die die Rolle der NATO in Frage stellt, die Waffenexporte ablehnt usw).
> Wenn dann Wahlberechtigte der Meinung sind "...es ist leider völlig egal was wir wählen ..", "...den regierenden geht es nur noch darum ihre Posten zu behalten ..." - umso besser.  Wenn man so eine Stimmung am laufen hält, dann sind die Leute auch leichter beeinflussbar.


Im Ergebnis hast du vielleicht Recht, aber, dass die Stimmung so ist, wie sie ist, das haben wir nicht russischen Fake-News und russicher Einflußnahme zu verdanken, sonden eben diesen oben von mir mal so nebenbei angesprochenen Missständen. Und diese hat nun Mal unsere Politikerkaste zu verantworten und das sind hausgemachte Probleme (bei uns gibt es keine Korruption, höchstens Clientelpolitik ), die gar nicht so sein müßten.
Ich persönlich gehen trotzdem wählen, denn ich meine auch, ich habe keine Stimme zum verschenken, aber das ist nun mal nicht bei allen Bürgen so drin.


----------



## Benjamin (8 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> bei uns gibt es keine Korruption, höchstens Clientelpolitik



CDU/CSU nennt das "Wirtschaftskompetenz"


----------



## Captain Future (8 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehen trotzdem wählen, denn ich meine auch, ich habe keine Stimme zum verschenken, aber das ist nun mal nicht bei allen Bürgen so drin.


Und was wählst Du ?? Das kleinere Übel oder taktisch Klug ?
Kleinere Übel wäre bei mir wenn ich wählen gehen würde die CDU und alles geht so toll weiter....
Taktisch Klug die FDP weil Rot-Rot-Grün der ganz große Müll ist.... für mich

AFD kann man nicht wählen weil man damit gesellschaftlich geächtet wäre..
Eine Partei die sagt erst kommen die Bundesbürger dann der Rest der Welt das geht ja mal garnicht.

Alle anderen Parteien die nicht im Bundestag sind da kann man seine Stimme sofort ins Klo werfen,
da man hier nichts bewirkt mit seiner Wahl.

Ehrlich da verliert man echt die Lust sich auf den Weg zum Wahllokal zu machen.
Ich denke das geht vielen so.... mehr oder weniger


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (8 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ehrlich da verliert man echt die Lust sich auf den Weg zum Wahllokal zu machen.
> Ich denke das geht vielen so.... mehr oder weniger



Dafür wurde glaub die Briefwahl erfunden! 

Gruß Timo


----------



## GLT (9 September 2021)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Dafür wurde glaub die Briefwahl erfunden


Ab einem gewissen Alter hat man ein eher gestörtes Verhältnis zur Urne


----------



## Ralle (9 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Und was wählst Du ?? Das kleinere Übel oder taktisch Klug ?
> Kleinere Übel wäre bei mir wenn ich wählen gehen würde die CDU und alles geht so toll weiter....
> Taktisch Klug die FDP weil Rot-Rot-Grün der ganz große Müll ist.... für mich
> 
> ...


Ja, das Dilemma haben im Moment so einige Millionen, würde ich meinen.
Auf jeden Fall geht es nciht um irgendeine Person, die Kanzler werden will, das wäre doch zu sehr vereinfacht.


----------



## Mirko123 (9 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Auf jeden Fall geht es nciht um irgendeine Person, die Kanzler werden will, das wäre doch zu sehr vereinfacht.


Wenn ich an Hrn Laschet denke, dann fällt mir die Szene ein,  wo er in einem nicht passenden Moment gelacht hat (wobei das wohl vielen passiert wenn nebendran gerade jemand was Lustiges sagt). Bei Frau Bärbock gab es einen Plagiatsvorwurf und schon meinten viele Hr Habeck wäre eh der bessere. Bei Hrn Scholz musste ich früher an eine Schlaftablette denken - aber siehe da, Wahlkampf ohne Krawatte und wohl gut Imageberater im Hintergrund - und schon klappt's.
Wie schon der große Fussball-Philosoph Oliver Kahn sagte "auf die Kleinigkeiten kommt es an".😉


----------



## der_schmuu (9 September 2021)

Naja du vergisst die 50 Mio € die er "vergessen" hat zurück zu fordern im Zuge des CumEx Skandals. Dazu kommt noch das Thema rund um Wire Card.
Für mich sind keine der drei Personen aktuell in irgend einer Art und weise eine echte Führungspersönlichkeit.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (9 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> AFD kann man nicht wählen weil man damit gesellschaftlich geächtet wäre..


Die AFD kann man nicht wählen, weil es Nazis sind. Meine Meinung!


----------



## MFreiberger (9 September 2021)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Die AFD kann man nicht wählen, weil es Nazis sind. Meine Meinung!


Der Begriff "Nazis" wird zu inflationär verwendet. Meine Meinung!

Zudem fürchte ich, dass bei der Verwendung des Begriffes "Nazis" jeder was anderes versteht und deswegen oft aneinander vorbei geredet wird bzw. Missverständnisse entstehen.
Was genau bedeutet "Nationalistisch"? Reine Vaterlandliebe? Ausländerhass? Ist der Begriff grundsätzlich negativ konnutiert? Rechts?
Was genau bedeutet "Sozialistisch"? "Sozial ist, was Arbeit schafft" - Hr. Pofalla? Armen und Kranken helfen? Jeder bekommt das gleiche Geld? Links?
Und was bedeutet dann Nationalsozialistisch? Rechts - Links? Ursprünglich stand dahinter sicher auch eine gute Absicht.

Warum darf es eine Partei geben, die "Linke" heißt, aber keine Partei, die "Rechte" heißt?

Ich bin kein AFD-Wähler, aber ich halte es in einer Demokratie für ungesund, wenn eine Partei kategorisch ausgeschlossen wird, obwohl sie einen nicht unwesentlichen Anteil an Wählern vertritt. Man muss ja nicht koalieren. Aber konstruktive Gespräche und objektiver Meinungsaustausch (egal von welcher Seite) gehören für mich zwingend zu einer Demokratie. Das ist nicht einfach und bequem, aber notwendig.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## GLT (9 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an Hrn Laschet denke, dann fällt mir die Szene ein,  wo er in einem nicht passenden Moment gelacht hat (wobei das wohl vielen passiert wenn nebendran gerade jemand was Lustiges sagt).


Nur wollen "die vielen" nicht gewählt werden - wer sich als Spitzenkandidat präsentieren will, muss sich halt besonders in Acht nehmen.


Mirko123 schrieb:


> Bei Hrn Scholz musste ich früher an eine Schlaftablette denken - aber siehe da, Wahlkampf ohne Krawatte und wohl gut Imageberater im Hintergrund - und schon klappt's.


Scholz profitiert davon, dass die anderen Kandidaten sich um Kopf u. Kragen "präsentieren/profilieren" wollen u. er nur versucht weniger Stuß von sich zu geben - Silber u. Gold sozusagen.

Die 3 "Kandidaten" sind für mich wie eine Auswahl zwischen Pest, Cholera u. Ebola.


----------



## GLT (9 September 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ich halte es in einer Demokratie für ungesund, wenn eine Partei kategorisch ausgeschlossen wird


Eine gesunde Demokratie sollte es verkraften, wenn es neben der starken Mitte auch Links- u. Rechtsgerichtete gibt - ist das Gegenteil der Fall oder zu befürchten, ist es mit gesunder Demokratie wohl nicht weit her.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2021)

Wie währe es wenn wir noch einmal abstimmen, ich habe mal die Wahl 
zurück gesetzt und um die AFD ergänzt. Die Wahl ist und bleibt geheim,
also kann niemand sehen wer, wofür hier als Anonymer User gestimmt 
hat.

Den alten Stand habe ich per Screenshot archiviert.


----------



## JSEngineering (9 September 2021)

Das Problem mit unserer Demokratie ist, daß wir im Moment eine Kultur der Empörung haben. Es gibt einige wenige, die Ihre Interessen und sogenannten "Meinungen" so lautstark vertreten, daß der Rest in Selbstzensur verfällt. Das Internet und die sozialen Medien sind dabei ein besonders effektives Sprachrohr.
Durch die Selbstzensur des Rests wird der Anschein erweckt, daß die lautstark geäußerten Meinungen dem Mainstream entsprächen.

Dadurch ist auch keine effektive Politik mehr möglich, weil man ja nicht außerhalb der Mitte verortet werden möchte, also kann man sein Fähnchen nur nach dem Wind hängen... uns fehlen Politiker, die den Hintern in der Hose haben, ihre Meinung zu vertreten, entgegen aller (politischen) Widerstände.


----------



## Captain Future (9 September 2021)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Die AFD kann man nicht wählen, weil es Nazis sind. Meine Meinung!


Na dann hast Du wenig Ahnung von der Politik.
Öfters mal die Reden im Bundestag anschauen und nicht nur das dumme Nachblubbern der Ahnungslosen.

Als Nazi gilt man schon wenn man der Meinung ist.

1. Unkontrollierte Zuwanderung ist scheisse
2. Unsere Steuern werden einfach in der Welt verteilt
3. Die Bundeswehr hat nichts in Afghanistan oder anderen Ländern verloren
4. Straftäter müssen abgeschoben werden
5. Man kann mit dem Geld besser vor Ort helfen oder mehr bewirken
6. Erstmal die Bundesbürger und dann den anderen Helfen  
7. USW.

Wenn man die CDU Wahlplakate aus den Jahren 1990  bis ca. 2010 nimmt könnte man ohne Probleme AFD 
darauf schreiben. Such mal auf Youtube "Merkel Multikulti ist gescheitert" diese Aussagen wären 10 Jahre später absolute Nazi Language.

Diese Nazi-Keule und das hinter jedem Busch ein paar Springerstiefel stehen ist meiner Meinung nach der größte
Blödsinn aller Zeiten. Wir haben so viele Bundesbürger mit ausländischen Wurzeln.

Bei der AFD sind ein paar Leute die kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht wählen wie in allen anderen Parteien auch,
aber es gibt auch viele deren Aussagen ich nicht für falsch halte.

Ich würde mir wie JSEngineering wünschen das wir mehr Leute mit Eiern in der Hose haben aber leider sind da nur Waschlappen.
Am meisten in den letzten Jahren hat mit das Rückgänig machen einer Wahl in Thüringen zu denken gegeben.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte der Mann von der FDP Ministerpräsident bleiben sollen und nicht mit undemokratischen Tricks
den Ramelow wieder auf den Hocker befördern.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (9 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Na dann hast Du wenig Ahnung von der Politik.
> Öfters mal die Reden im Bundestag anschauen und nicht nur das dumme Nachblubbern der Ahnungslosen.


Danke, dass du mir meine Ahnung von Politik absprichst und mich direkt als ahnungslosen Nachschwätzer hinstellst, ohne mich überhaupt zu kennen.
Die Angewohnheit von Nazis ist, dass sie nicht als solche bezeichnet werden wollen. Sei es drum, meiner Meinung nach ist die AFD ein Hort für  und von Nazis.


> Bei der AFD sind ein paar Leute die kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht wählen wie in allen anderen Parteien auch,
> aber es gibt auch viele deren Aussagen ich nicht für falsch halte.


Und mit der gleichen Argumentation ist man dann sehr schnell bei der Aussage, das unter Hitler ja auch nicht alles schlecht war.
Geht leider garnicht und ist keiner weiteren Diskussion wert. Ich bin ja kein Rassist, aber.... Wenn Sätze schon so anfangen....


----------



## Captain Future (9 September 2021)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Danke, dass du mir meine Ahnung von Politik absprichst und mich direkt als ahnungslosen Nachschwätzer hinstellst, ohne mich überhaupt zu kennen.
> Die Angewohnheit von Nazis ist, dass sie nicht als solche bezeichnet werden wollen. Sei es drum, meiner Meinung nach ist die AFD ein Hort für  und von Nazis.
> 
> Und mit der gleichen Argumentation ist man dann sehr schnell bei der Aussage, das unter Hitler ja auch nicht alles schlecht war.
> Geht leider garnicht und ist keiner weiteren Diskussion wert. Ich bin ja kein Rassist, aber.... Wenn Sätze schon so anfangen....


Ich sag ja ... wenig Ahnung und wenn ich schon den vergleich mit Hitler lese.... fühle ich mich nur in meiner Aussage bestätigt.
Und wenn es Dich beruhigt unter "Hitler" war alles schlecht und das war bestimmt eine beschissene Zeit.

Aber für mich ist das Geschichte ich war zum Glück nicht dabei und ich habe die Schnauze voll das man uns 
Deutsche immer nur an diesen 12 Jahren messen will.

Wir sind ein weltoffenes Land mit einem großes Teil an Deutschen mit ausländischen Wurzeln und das ist auch gut so.
Trotzdem möchte ich nicht mit dieser Nazi-Keule ständig dazu bewegt werden das wir schön unser Geld verteilen.... das ist 
der eigentliche Sinn dahinter.

Warum fühlen sich die Österreicher nicht als Nazis oder die Italiener mit ihrem Hitler-Arschlecker Mussolini
oder die Japaner  oder die Türken mit ihren  Osttürkischen Waffen-Verband der SS

Wie gesagt.... für mich Geschichte nicht mehr und nicht weniger auch wenn es ein sehr schlechter Teil war.


----------



## Frohnius (9 September 2021)

naja unsere medien haben in der vergangenheit einiges dafür getan, die afd zu denunzieren ...
wer da gleich nazis ruft, sollte sich einfach mal das parteiprogramm durchlesen ... 
(^^ ich sage hier NICHT damit dass ich das gut finde !!!)
generell ist nicht jeder katholischer priester ein kinderschänder .. 
genausowenig wie jeder afd ein nazi ist ... 
und auch nicht jeder islamist ist ein terrorist ... 

hätte man scholz+CumEx+wirecard breiter getreten wäre er jetzt sicher auch eu-abgeordneter wie viele andere kriminelle und versager auch ...


----------



## Mirko123 (9 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ...
> hätte man scholz+CumEx+wirecard breiter getreten wäre er jetzt sicher auch eu-abgeordneter wie viele andere kriminelle und versager auch ...



... also was mir schon die Woche mal aufgefallen ist. Im heute journal wurde ein strahlender Scholz beim Wahlkampf gezeigt - den Laschet  in der Hochwasserregion mit  bedröppelten Gesichtausdruck der nicht an die Menschen ran kam. Soll da jemand bewusst gehypt werden? 
Ich bin wirklich froh in einem Land mit Pressefreiheit zu leben. Aber ich denke schon, dass denen bewusst ist, wie die Bilder nach außen wirken.


----------



## GLT (9 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Soll da jemand bewusst gehypt werden?


Wer glaubt denn ernsthaft an einen unabhängigen u. *objektiven/neutralen* ÖR?


----------



## Frohnius (10 September 2021)

ja das ist leider so ... 
ich habe da mal einen bericht im stern-tv gesehen dazu, wie bewusst unterschwellig meinung gebildet wird ...
zeigt man putin mit panzern im hintergrund ... auch wenn es das bild so nie gegeben hat .. und auch wenn der beitrag nichts damit zu tun hat ...
so erhält man doch eine gewisse wirkung und meinung ...

also einfach nicht alles glauben ... die wahrheit liegt wohl zwischen ÖR und verschwörungstheorie ...


----------



## knabi (10 September 2021)

...wobei ich Stern-TV jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als die super-seriöse und unabhängige Quelle ansehen würde...

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Captain Future (11 September 2021)

Ich beneide die Österreicher um Sebastian Kurz.
In Deutschland hat kein Politiker den Mut die Probleme so beim Namen zu nennen wie Kurz das macht.


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich beneide die Österreicher um Sebastian Kurz.
> In Deutschland hat kein Politiker den Mut die Probleme so beim Namen zu nennen wie Kurz das macht.


Bei österreichischen Kanzler ist's so ähnlich wie bei Merkel.
Im Ausland wird er deutlich positiver gesehen als im eigenen Land.


----------



## Captain Future (11 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei österreichischen Kanzler ist's so ähnlich wie bei Merkel.
> Im Ausland wird er deutlich positiver gesehen als im eigenen Land.


Trotzdem benennt er die Probleme beim Namen.…. das traut sich hier keiner obwohl jeder die Probleme kennt.


----------



## Mirko123 (11 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Trotzdem benennt er die Probleme beim Namen.…. das traut sich hier keiner obwohl jeder die Probleme kennt.


Geht's den Automatisierern heutzutage gar so schlecht? AFD/LINKE in obiger Wahl gerade zusammen bei 40%.
Und dann auch noch Probleme die jeder kennen soll...


----------



## Captain Future (11 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Geht's den Automatisierern heutzutage gar so schlecht? AFD/LINKE in obiger Wahl gerade zusammen bei 40%.
> Und dann auch noch Probleme die jeder kennen soll...


? So ganz verstehe ich deinen Kommentar nicht…. also lass mich nicht blöd sterben


----------



## Blockmove (11 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Geht's den Automatisierern heutzutage gar so schlecht? AFD/LINKE in obiger Wahl gerade zusammen bei 40%.
> Und dann auch noch Probleme die jeder kennen soll...


Also darüber habe ich mich auch gewundert.
Die meisten hier sind Facharbeiter, Techniker oder Ingenieure.

Gehören also ganz eindeutig nicht zu der Gruppe, die von Linken profitieren würden.
Die Linken wollen die Steuerl- und Abgabenlast für Einkommen 50.000€ jährlich erhöhen.

"Interessant" ist auch die Wirtschafts- und Sozialpolitik der AFD.
Weg von der staatlichen Altersrente hin zu einer kapitalmarkt-basierten privaten Altersvorsorge.
Der Staat zahlt nur noch eine Grundsicherung.
Die wirtschaftspolitischen Vorstellungen sind neoliberal und ähnlich zur FDP.
Schaut man sich mal bei den AFD-Abgeordneten in den Parlamenten um, dann sind das auch nicht verwunderlich.
Hier sind nicht die Harz4-Empfänger vertreten, sondern Unternehmer, Anwälte, Professoren, ...

Aber nunja ... Jedem seine Meinung.
Und bekanntlich bekommt jedes Volk die Regierung, die es verdient


----------



## Oberchefe (11 September 2021)

> Die Linken wollen die Steuerl- und Abgabenlast für Einkommen 50.000€ jährlich erhöhen.



Im Wahlprogramm https://www.die-linke.de/wahlen/wahlprogramm-2021/

steht:



> *Als Faustregel gilt: Wer (als Single, Steuerklasse I) weniger als 6.500 Euro im Monat brutto hat, zahlt nach unserem Tarif weniger Steuern.*



Also braucht man mit 50.000€ jährlich nichts befürchten


----------



## Mirko123 (11 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Im Wahlprogramm https://www.die-linke.de/wahlen/wahlprogramm-2021/
> 
> steht:
> 
> ...


... also Jungspunde ohne Führungsverantwortung.  
Okay ich war früher auch mal Sozialromantiker. 😇


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 September 2021)

Wobei man den Zeitpunkt der ursprünglichen Umfrage auch beachten muss. In 2009 war ja noch einiges anders, und der Fokus und die Ausrichtung beispielsweise bei der Linkspartei war ein ganz anderer, der heute vielleicht nur noch einzig und allein von Frau Wagenknecht repräsentiert wird. Und wenn es einen gesamtgesellschaftlichten Nutzen gibt, z. B. dass ich auch als einigermaßen Gutverdiener friedlich durch die Stadt spazieren und in zufriedene Gesichter blicken kann, habe oder zumindest hatte ich kein Problem damit wenn letztendlich bei mir weniger Geld auf den Konto überbleibt. Mit so einer und einer grundsätzlich pazifistischen Einstellung (wobei ich den grundsätzlichen ursprünglichen Sinn der eigentlichen Landesverteidigung der BRD nicht in Frage stellen würde - mittlerweile), finde ich aber schon seit Jahren nichts für mich wählbares im Parteienspektrum wieder.


----------



## Mirko123 (12 September 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und wenn es einen gesamtgesellschaftlichten Nutzen gibt, z. B. dass ich auch als einigermaßen Gutverdiener friedlich durch die Stadt spazieren und in zufriedene Gesichter blicken kann, habe oder zumindest hatte ich kein Problem damit wenn letztendlich bei mir weniger Geld auf den Konto überbleibt.


... ich denke  es ist schon ausreichend Geld im System. Ich habe eher den Eindruck je mehr Geld die öffentliche Hand hat, desto mehr Blödsinn fällt ihnen  auch ein.
Auch befürchte ich bei einer Beteiligung der Linken auch einen Dämpfer für die Wirtschaft. Also sozialer Ausgleich indem es den Topverdienern auch nicht mehr ganz so gut geht. 
Hoffe v.a. dass der Linksruck nicht auch noch zu höherer Arbeitslosigkeit führen wird.


----------



## kafiphai (12 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Ich beneide die Österreicher um Sebastian Kurz.


Nun ,er trägt hier aber nicht ohne Grund den Spitznamen "Bastinocchio".
Und beim Namen nennt dieser Herr nur was ihm dienlich ist.
Ansonst wird geschwiegen, wie in den letzten Untersuchungsausschüssen bzgl. Korruption/Maskenbeschaffungen etc.
Eiskalt und berechnend folgt er Anweisungen seiner ThinkTanks.

Lässt sich alles recherchieren, auch wenn Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetze und die unbeschreiblichen, in vorauseilendem Gehorsam durchgeführten Zensuren in den Sozialen Medien dies erschweren.
Auch dem Deutschen Michl wären Erkenntnisse dieser Art möglich...


----------



## Captain Future (12 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun ,er trägt hier aber nicht ohne Grund den Spitznamen "Bastinocchio".


Na den Spitznamen kannte ich noch nicht…. Bastinocchio
Die größten Verbrecher sind halt in der Politik. Danach müssten alle in die Tonne


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2021)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ansonst wird geschwiegen, wie in den letzten Untersuchungsausschüssen bzgl. Korruption/Maskenbeschaffungen etc.
> Eiskalt und berechnend folgt er Anweisungen seiner ThinkTanks.


Tja, die Rolle der ThinkTanks, Berater, Medien, Lobbyisten und sonstiger "Gestalten" im Hintergrund.
Die Ibiza-Äffäre hat das ja wünderschön an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht.
Bei uns kommt da viel zu wenig an das Tageslicht. Hier hackt keine Krähe der anderen ein Auge aus.
Egal, ob nun ganz links oder ganz rechts.
Jede der großen Parteien hat in ihrem Umfeld Menschen und Einrichtungen, die sie Umschwärmen wie die Schmeißfliegen.


----------



## Blockmove (12 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Die größten Verbrecher sind halt in der Politik. Danach müssten alle in die Tonne



Nein, die größten Verbrecher stehen hinter der Politik.
Die AFD stellt sich ja bei Spenden manchmal recht ungeschickt an und da kommt doch was ans Tageslicht.

Die Grünen sind da deutlich geschickter.
Deren Unterstützer sind ja in den Augen der Öffentlichkeit alles die die Guten, die sich für Umwelt und Gesellschaft einsetzen.
Eigentlich schön clever


----------



## Captain Future (13 September 2021)

Und das Triell jemand gesehen?…. Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Und das Triell jemand gesehen?…. Meinungen dazu?


Ich hab's angeschaut.
Tja, nix Neues.
Alle 3 haben das gemacht, was ihre Berater gefordert haben.  
Scholz war "wacher", Laschet war angriffslustiger und Baerbock sympathisch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Alle 3 haben das gemacht, was ihre Berater gefordert haben.


Genau, Laschet haben sie wohl sehr darauf getrimmt, nicht mehr zu lachen/lächeln
und mal böse zu schauen


----------



## GLT (13 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Baerbock sympathisch


 wie soll das bitte gehen?
Ich bekomme schon Brechreiz, wenn ich nur deren Stimme höre - da ist es noch nicht mal wichtig, was Sie sagen würde.


----------



## Captain Future (13 September 2021)

Ich mag die Grünen nicht muß aber sagen das die Frau Baerbock sich nicht schlecht verkauft.... leider.
Denke das kommt bei vielen jungen Wählern gut an. Die Älteren wissen das die Grünen nichts besser machen werden.

Meine Befürchtungen sind das die SPD + Grüne + Links die Wahl gewinnen und dann mein Geldbeutel
stark beantsprucht wird. Aber vielleicht muß das so kommen das es allen richtig an die Kohle geht bevor sich etwas ändert.


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2021)

Anfangs des Jahres hatte ich mit Schwarz -Grün gerechnet, aber das wird wohl nix.
Also geht’s kräftig an den Geldbeutel


----------



## Ralle (13 September 2021)

Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich die Baerbock und den Scholz im Fernsehen sehe und die sich mit Annalena und Olaf anreden, siegestrunken, als wäre die Wahl schon gewonnen. Mir wird genauso schlecht, wenn ich die Wahlumfrage oben sehe, Automatisierer, Industrieleute, die ihr Geld mit Technik und Produktion verdienen, Ernergieintensiv, Materialintensiv. Merkt ihr noch was? Schießt ihr euch selbst in den Kopf? Das ist vollkommen krank. Und niemand sollte denken, Kretschmer wäre das Abbild der Grünen, der ist eher schwarz oder gelb, das traue ich einer Baerbock niemals zu! Ich hab erlebt, wie es hier im Osten ausgesehen hat, überall Dreck, Industrieabfälle in der Saale, der Elbe, Braunkohletagebauten, Dörfer, die dafür verschwanden, kahle Berge im Erzgebirge wegen des sauren Regens, Abgase in der Luft von LKW, Trabant, Wartburg und Co. Ich laß mir von den Grünen und FFF kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden. Wir haben viel erreicht, viel gemacht und auch viel bezahlt!


----------



## codemonkey (13 September 2021)

@Ralle: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/baerbock-bundestagswahl-kaeser-1.5310427


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 56224
> 
> 
> Mir wird schlecht, wenn ich die Baerbock und den Scholz im Fernsehen sehe und die sich mit Annalena und Olaf anreden, siegestrunken, als wäre die Wahl schon gewonnen. Mir wird genauso schlecht, wenn ich die Wahlumfrage oben sehe, Automatisierer, Industrieleute, die ihr Geld mit Technik und Produktion verdienen, Ernergieintensiv, Materialintensiv. Merkt ihr noch was? Schießt ihr euch selbst in den Kopf? Das ist vollkommen krank. Und niemand sollte denken, Kretschmer wäre das Abbild der Grünen, der ist eher schwarz oder gelb, das traue ich einer Baerbock niemals zu! Ich hab erlebt, wie es hier im Osten ausgesehen hat, überall Dreck, Industrieabfälle in der Saale, der Elbe, Braunkohletagebauten, Dörfer, die dafür verschwanden, kahle Berge im Erzgebirge wegen des sauren Regens, Abgase in der Luft von LKW, Trabant, Wartburg und Co. Ich laß mir von den Grünen und FFF kein schlechtes Gewissen einreden. Wir haben viel erreicht, viel gemacht und auch viel bezahlt!



es sind einfach zu viele Studenten im Forum.


----------



## RobMor (13 September 2021)

Die zukünftige Spitze des Landes ist mir egal - wirklich abgeholt hat mich keiner der Dreien.

Deswegen habe ich den Punkt komplett ausgeblendet bei meiner Entscheidung (Briefwahl erledigt) und mich auf die Partei festgelegt, welche für mich und der aktuellen Situation und Probleme richtig erscheint.
Parteien sind nur Werkzeuge, und für mich war die CDU jahrelang das richtige Werkzeug für die damaligen Probleme. Nun haben wir neue Baustellen bzw. Probleme, welche für mich eine höhere Prio haben. Die aktuelle Regierung ist da nicht mehr das richtige Werkzeug in meinen Augen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 September 2021)

Aber einige sind ja anscheinend konsequent. Diejenigen die nicht wählen gehen, wählen hier anscheinend auch nicht 




PS:
2 Minuten später stimmt natürlich einer dafür ab


----------



## s_kraut (13 September 2021)

RobMor schrieb:


> Die zukünftige Spitze des Landes ist mir egal - wirklich abgeholt hat mich keiner der Dreien.
> 
> Deswegen habe ich den Punkt komplett ausgeblendet bei meiner Entscheidung (Briefwahl erledigt) und mich auf die Partei festgelegt, welche für mich und der aktuellen Situation und Probleme richtig erscheint.
> Parteien sind nur Werkzeuge, und für mich war die CDU jahrelang das richtige Werkzeug für die damaligen Probleme. Nun haben wir neue Baustellen bzw. Probleme, welche für mich eine höhere Prio haben. Die aktuelle Regierung ist da nicht mehr das richtige Werkzeug in meinen Augen.


Sehe ich auch so....in die  Richtung in die uns die letzte Regierung geführt hat, geht es halt nicht unendlich weiter.


----------



## Ralle (13 September 2021)

codemonkey schrieb:


> @Ralle: https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/baerbock-bundestagswahl-kaeser-1.5310427


Deswegen ist der auch Ex....


----------



## Frohnius (13 September 2021)

GLT schrieb:


> wie soll das bitte gehen?
> Ich bekomme schon Brechreiz, wenn ich nur deren Stimme höre - da ist es noch nicht mal wichtig, was Sie sagen würde.


signed !!! .. wir haben doch schon genug inkompetente weiber in der politik


----------



## Captain Future (13 September 2021)

Frohnius schrieb:


> signed !!! .. wir haben doch schon genug inkompetente weiber in der politik


Aber Politik kann eben auch richtig Sexy sein..... 

Ursula von der Leyen
Andrea Nahles (leider nicht mehr da)
Malu Dreyer
Angela Merkel
Claudia Roth
Renate Künast
Katrin Göring-Eckardt
Tessa Ganserer (Markus Ganserer)
Saskia Esken
Beatrice von Storch (Auf besonderen Wunsch eingefügt)
Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer (Meine Favoritin)


----------



## Blockmove (13 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Aber Politik kann eben auch richtig Sexy sein.....
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen
> Andrea Nahles (leider nicht mehr da)
> ...


Also ganz spontan möchte ich die Liste mal noch um:
Beatrice von Storch
ergänzen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2021)

Ähm, das Ist ja das schöne in Deutschland, es können
auch Männer und sogar SPS-Programmierer in die Politik
gehen, Karriere machen und sich beweisen das Sie es auch besser 
können, wie die Frauen. Es gibt viele Länder da geht das nicht.
Die nächste Nachbarschaft ist Weißrussland.


----------



## Captain Future (13 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also ganz spontan möchte ich die Liste mal noch um:
> Beatrice von Storch
> ergänzen


Ja bei der passt der Spruch "Da brat mir einer einen Storch"


----------



## GLT (13 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Aber Politik kann eben auch richtig Sexy sein..


😱 Wie bist Du denn drauf?


Captain Future schrieb:


> Ursula von der Leyen
> Angela Merkel
> Claudia Roth
> Renate Künast


----------



## GLT (13 September 2021)

little mistake


----------



## Blockmove (14 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ähm, das Ist ja das schöne in Deutschland, es können
> auch Männer und sogar SPS-Programmierer in die Politik
> gehen, Karriere machen und sich beweisen das Sie es auch besser
> können, wie die Frauen. Es gibt viele Länder da geht das nicht.
> Die nächste Nachbarschaft ist Weißrussland.


SPSler tun sich aber schwer in der Politik.
Logisches Denkvermögen erschwert die Karriere.
Ausserdem sind wir es gewohnt Dinge fertig zu machen und zum Laufen zu bringen.
Damit kommst du in der Politik auch nicht voran.
Und zuletzt: Wir haben die Hände auf der Tastatur … tun uns also schwer mit dem Handaufhalten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> SPSler tun sich aber schwer in der Politik.


Wenn Du nicht gerade im öffentlichen Dienst bist, hast Du keine Jobgarantie, wenn Dein Mandat ausläuft.

Böse Leute behaupten, deswegen würden wir von Lehrerern und Juristen regiert.


----------



## Ralle (14 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht gerade im öffentlichen Dienst bist, hast Du keine Jobgarantie, wenn Dein Mandat ausläuft.
> 
> Böse Leute behaupten, deswegen würden wir von Lehrerern und Juristen regiert.


Und Steuerberater, warum auch immer...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ähm, das Ist ja das schöne in Deutschland, es können
> auch Männer und sogar SPS-Programmierer in die Politik
> gehen, Karriere machen ...


Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, so kurz nach der Jahrtausendwende – da war ein Doppelname fast Voraussetzung für eine politische Karriere ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und Steuerberater, warum auch immer...


... wegen der Nebeneinkünfte?


----------



## s_kraut (14 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... wegen der Nebeneinkünfte?


Da braucht es wohl etwas mehr Reformismus als nur Neuwahlen......das läuft gravierend unrund. In Bezug aufs Ausland nennt man soetwas Korruption, nur hierzulande ist das völlig okay und gehört sich so: Geben und Nehmen. Christlicher Grundgedanke.

Man stelle sich vor, man mache halt seinen aktuellen Job so gut es halt geht im Rahmen von Zeit und Geld und verdient sich gleichzeitig bei einigen Kunden so nebenher nochmal jeweils das Zig-Fache. Da kann ich meinen zwölfjährigen Sohn fragen, wo er seine Energie drauf konzentrieren würde.


----------



## Heinileini (15 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und Steuerberater, warum auch immer...


Neue Gesetze bzw. GesetzesÄnderungen = ABM für SteuerBerater!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 September 2021)




----------



## s_kraut (17 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>


Niemand kann Kinder belügen, nicht mal der Armin.


----------



## Mirko123 (18 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Da braucht es wohl etwas mehr Reformismus als nur Neuwahlen......das läuft gravierend unrund. In Bezug aufs Ausland nennt man soetwas Korruption, nur hierzulande ist das völlig okay und gehört sich so: Geben und Nehmen. Christlicher Grundgedanke.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor, man mache halt seinen aktuellen Job so gut es halt geht im Rahmen von Zeit und Geld und verdient sich gleichzeitig bei einigen Kunden so nebenher nochmal jeweils das Zig-Fache. Da kann ich meinen zwölfjährigen Sohn fragen, wo er seine Energie drauf konzentrieren würde.












						Datei:Countries by Corruption Perceptions Index score (2020 - ColorBrewer RdYLGn).png – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				




Da wird doch Deutschland doch tatsächlich dunkelgrün dargestellt.  
Interessant dass hier Forumsteilnehmer das anderes darstellen. 
Aber wenn man den Wahlplakaten von AFD und LINKE Glauben schenken mag, dann geht's uns ja richtig schlecht in Deutschland. Naja rot-rot-grün wird D ein den nächsten Jahren schon nicht ganz nach unten ziehen - und wenn doch   umso besser. Wenn es den Leuten schlecht geht,  profitieren diese Parteien noch mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Datei:Countries by Corruption Perceptions Index score (2020 - ColorBrewer RdYLGn).png – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss bei sowas auch immer schmunzeln.
Viele hier im Forum sind international unterwegs ... wissen also, wie es woanders zu geht.


----------



## Captain Future (18 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich muss bei sowas auch immer schmunzeln.
> Viele hier im Forum sind international unterwegs ... wissen also, wie es woanders zu geht.



Blockmove... Geil....... Was ist denn der Maßstab ? 3te Welt ? ....


----------



## hucki (18 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Blockmove... Geil....... Was ist denn der Maßstab ? 3te Welt ? ....





			https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korruptionswahrnehmungsindex:
		



> Der Index soll die _wahrgenommene_ Korruption darstellen.
> Er ist also explizit kein direktes Maß für die tatsächlich stattfindende Korruption, sondern bildet die Meinung der Befragten über _angenommene_ Korruption ab.


----------



## Mirko123 (18 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Blockmove... Geil....... Was ist denn der Maßstab ? 3te Welt ? ....



Da brauchst ja mal nachts mit nen amerikanischen Kollegen durch Detroit fahren und Dich fragen warum er bei einer  roten Ampel nicht anhält.  Aber egal, jeder   Parkplatzwächter ist dort stolzer auf sein Land als viele Deutsche.
Stattdessen irgendwas von korrupten Politikern erzählen - naja, da gibt es genügend Kräfte im In- und v.a. Ausland die sich da freuen wenn solche Meinungen  gestreut werden.


----------



## Blockmove (18 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Blockmove... Geil....... Was ist denn der Maßstab ? 3te Welt ? ....


3. Welt?
Wo fängt die bei dir an?
Griechenland?
Spanien?
Türkei?
Saudi Arabien?

Also wenn ich mich mit Kollegen von unseren ausländischen Standorten unterhalte, bin ich ganz froh, hier in Deutschland zu leben.


----------



## Ralle (18 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Da brauchst ja mal nachts mit nen amerikanischen Kollegen durch Detroit fahren und Dich fragen warum er bei einer  roten Ampel nicht anhält.  Aber egal, jeder   Parkplatzwächter ist dort stolzer auf sein Land als viele Deutsche.
> Stattdessen irgendwas von korrupten Politikern erzählen - naja, da gibt es genügend Kräfte im In- und v.a. Ausland die sich da freuen wenn solche Meinungen  gestreut werden.


Das muß ja aber nun nicht heißen, dass man z.B. Scholz solche Dinge wie die CumEx-Geschichte in Hamburg durchgehenlassen sollte. Oder (um gerecht zu sein ) von der Leyen nicht wegen der Löschung ihres Diensttelefons und der daduch verhinderten Aufklärung ihres Verhaltens bei den (nicht vorhanden) Einern packen sollte.

Sicher darf man das Alles auch nicht überbewerten, aber es gehört dazu oder?


----------



## Captain Future (18 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das muß ja aber nun nicht heißen, dass man z.B. Scholz solche Dinge wie die CumEx-Geschichte in Hamburg durchgehenlassen sollte. Oder (um gerecht zu sein ) von der Leyen nicht wegen der Löschung ihres Diensttelefons und der daduch verhinderten Aufklärung ihres Verhaltens bei den (nicht vorhanden) Einern packen sollte.
> 
> Sicher darf man das Alles auch nicht überbewerten, aber es gehört dazu oder?


Scholz sollte in den Knast und bestimmt nicht Kanzler werden.
Die Grüne Pfeiffe mit dem Nachmelden der Nebeneinkünfte... das sagt doch eigentlich schon alles
Laschet mit den Masken über Sohnemann ... weg mit dem Dreck

Die Doofen das sind wir. Wir lassen uns echt verarschen und das 24/7..... Wir brauchen keine Wahl..... es ist einfach nichts da zum Wählen
Und wer glaubt das jetzt mit Grün und zusätzlichen Steuern die Welt besser wird ...... da fällt mir dann nichts mehr ein und das
was mir einfallen würde darf man nur denken.

So schönes WE


----------



## Ralle (18 September 2021)

@Captain Future
Du neigst ein wenig zu Übertreibungen. 
Erstens gilt die Unschuldsvermutung, solange nichts wirklich beweisen ist (also Knast erst, wenn man das denn ordentlich belegen kann, hoffentlich) und zweitens ist unsere Gesellschaft nun mal voll von Blendern, das betrifft nicht nur die Grünen, sondern viele unserer  Mitmenschen, wir können uns manchmal da auch nicht ausnehmen oder???
Ach so, eins noch zum Thema, die AFD hat es ja geschafft ihre klügsten Köpfe (z.B. Lucke) rauszukicken und den Kurs recht weit nach rechts abzubiegen. Mit denen wird bestimmt auch alles besser ...


----------



## s_kraut (18 September 2021)

Hey Captain, wir werden heute keine Freunde.


Captain Future schrieb:


> Die Grüne Pfeiffe mit dem Nachmelden der Nebeneinkünfte... das sagt doch eigentlich schon alles


Bzgl Nebeneinkünfte kommt noch was für dich..siehe unten.


Captain Future schrieb:


> Laschet mit den Masken über Sohnemann ... weg mit dem Dreck
> 
> Die Doofen das sind wir. Wir lassen uns echt verarschen und das 24/7.....


Dumm ist, wer dummes tut. Wobei nichts tun nicht unbedingt besser ist.


Captain Future schrieb:


> Wir brauchen keine Wahl..... es ist einfach nichts da zum Wählen
> Und wer glaubt das jetzt mit Grün und zusätzlichen Steuern die Welt besser wird ...... da fällt mir dann nichts mehr ein und das
> was mir einfallen würde darf man nur denken.
> 
> So schönes WE



Schau dir mal diese Liste an (kannst sie auch auf Wiki nach deinem Wissen/Gewissen editieren):


Ich konnte leider nicht so klein zoomen, dass die 25t€ von den Grünen noch drauf gepasst hätten..der Teufel scheisst immer auf den größten Haufen!

_edit: jetzt lehn dich mal zurück und scroll nochmal hoch, such dir eine Zahl aus, nimm an du kriegst sie weil XXX und überleg dir wieviel dir deine primäre Aufgabe (Hauptberuf) noch Zeit und Energie Wert wäre um YYY (Floskel aus dem Wahlprogramm) umzusetzen_


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Datei:Countries by Corruption Perceptions Index score (2020 - ColorBrewer RdYLGn).png – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja Mirko. Du hast bezüglich anderer Themen keinen unklugen Eindruck hinterlassen.

Dir gilt meine Empfehlung, schau Dir die Abgeordneten-Nebeneinkünfte an und schau Dir die Parteispenden an. Schau dir die Entscheidungen der Bezahlten hinsichtlich der Zahlenden an. Wenn es dir gelungen erschein, dir davon eine Meinung gebildet zu haben, dann geht die erste Mass für die Diskussion auf mich.


----------



## Captain Future (19 September 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Captain Future
> Du neigst ein wenig zu Übertreibungen.
> Erstens gilt die Unschuldsvermutung, solange nichts wirklich beweisen ist (also Knast erst, wenn man das denn ordentlich belegen kann, hoffentlich) und zweitens ist unsere Gesellschaft nun mal voll von Blendern, das betrifft nicht nur die Grünen, sondern viele unserer  Mitmenschen, wir können uns manchmal da auch nicht ausnehmen oder???
> Ach so, eins noch zum Thema, die AFD hat es ja geschafft ihre klügsten Köpfe (z.B. Lucke) rauszukicken und den Kurs recht weit nach rechts abzubiegen. Mit denen wird bestimmt auch alles besser ...


Na vielleicht……
Aber mir geht das echt auf den Sack mit diesen ganzen Ratten.

und ob das eine AFD besser macht das weiß ich nicht aber eins ist klar ….. schlechter bestimmt nicht.
Und zu Thema rechts…. Für mich ist rechts nicht schlimm hier werden nur viele Begriffe in einen Topf geworfen.
Und das liegt stark daran das die Altparteien nicht gerne vom Kuchen etwas abgeben und die Berichterstattung
einfach unterirdisch ist.

Das zeigt doch mal wieder der aktuelle Fall.
AfD-Fraktion setzt sich gegen Tagesschau gerichtlich durch!
Im Streit um die irreführende Berichterstattung der Tagesschau zum Abstimmungsverhalten der AfD-Fraktion über die Fluthilfe.

Naja wie gesagt ich erspare mir den Gang zur Wahlurne. Deshalb heißt das auch Urne weil ab dem Einwurf 
die Wahrheit begraben ist.


----------



## Captain Future (19 September 2021)

@s_kraut
Wir werden heute keine Freunde hört sich erstmal nicht schlecht an…

Die Liste von Wiki kenne ich aber danke für den Hinweis….


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> und ob das eine AFD besser macht das weiß ich nicht aber eins ist klar ….. schlechter bestimmt nicht.
> Und zu Thema rechts…. Für mich ist rechts nicht schlimm hier werden nur viele Begriffe in einen Topf geworfen.
> Und das liegt stark daran das die Altparteien nicht gerne vom Kuchen etwas abgeben und die Berichterstattung
> einfach unterirdisch ist.



Stimmt, gegen rechts-konservativ ist nichts einzuwenden.
Genau so wenig wie gegen links.
Beides sind einfach politische und gesellschaftliche Auffassungen.
Nur besteht bei beiden Seiten eben die Gefahr der Radikalisierung.
Wie schnell sowas geht, hat man in den 4 Jahren Trump gesehen.
Da haben jetzt radikale Gruppen wie die Proud Boys oder QAnon bei den Republikanern eine Stimme und werden mit offenen Armen aufgenommen.
Die Linken (die Partei) schaffen es eine Grenzlinie zu ziehen, die AFD schafft das nicht. Hier gibt es ständig interne Flügelkämpfe, Grabenkriege und Taktieren.
Dadurch verliert die Partei - meiner Meinung nach - einfach an Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Captain Future (19 September 2021)

Vielleicht sollte man die Möglichkeit der Koalition abschaffen.
Dann hätte man auch mal wieder mehr politische Abgrenzung zwischen den Parteien.

Auf alle Fälle macht diese Möglichkeit von Ringelpiez mit Anfassen keine gute Politik 
und schafft die Möglichkeit mit aller Gewalt an der Macht zu bleiben meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Möglichkeit der Koalition abschaffen.
> Dann hätte man auch mal wieder mehr politische Abgrenzung zwischen den Parteien.


Vielleicht sollte man die Möglichkeit zur direkten Abstimmung schaffen, wie die Eidgenossen es genossen.


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stimmt, gegen rechts-konservativ ist nichts einzuwenden.
> Genau so wenig wie gegen links.
> Beides sind einfach politische und gesellschaftliche Auffassungen.
> Nur besteht bei beiden Seiten eben die Gefahr der Radikalisierung.
> ...


Die innere Zerstrittenheit stört mich bei der AFD am Wenigsten, vielleicht können wir froh drum sein.
Was mich stört ist wenn man versucht mit Lautstärke und Wiederholungen von Floskeln versucht, sein Luftschloss fern ab jeglicher Faktenlage zu zementieren.
Dadurch verliert die Partei - meiner Meinung nach - einfach an Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Möglichkeit zur direkten Abstimmung schaffen, wie die Eidgenossen es genossen.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in Zeiten der Desinformation und Fakenews noch zufriedenstellend – im Sinne "gut für die Gesellschaft" – funktionieren würde. Siehe das schon genannte Beispiel "Trump".


----------



## Oberchefe (19 September 2021)

Bei AFD muss ich immer an Lizzy Aumeier denken:





Was vielleicht viele der AFD Anhänger nicht wissen: die Frau Weidel, immerhin Vorsitzende der Partei, wohnt zwar in Deutschland, zahlt ihre Steuern aber in der Schweiz (um zu sparen?), ist lesbisch(!), und hat mit ihrer ausländischen(!) Freundin aus Sri Lanka auch noch Kinder. Wie glaubwürdig ist das?









						Alice Weidel – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Die innere Zerstrittenheit stört mich bei der AFD am Wenigsten, vielleicht können wir froh drum sein.
> Was mich stört ist wenn man versucht mit Lautstärke und Wiederholungen von Floskeln versucht, sein Luftschloss fern ab jeglicher Faktenlage zu zementieren.
> Dadurch verliert die Partei - meiner Meinung nach - einfach an Glaubwürdigkeit.


Die Zerstrittenheit stört mich am meisten bei der AFD.
Durch die sehr stark gegensätzlichen Ansichten der Strömungen innerhalb der Partei weisst du ja eigentlich nicht was du wählst.


----------



## Ralle (19 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man die Möglichkeit zur direkten Abstimmung schaffen, wie die Eidgenossen es genossen.


Ich hab mal einen Beitrag im Schweizer Fernsehen dazu gesehen, es ging genau darum.
Fazit der Forscher war, dass es anscheinend eine Grenze (Bevölkerungszahl) gibt, bis zu der das wirklich Sinn macht und auch effektiv ist. Und die liegt tatsächlich bei ca. 8 Millionen. Will heißen, bei der Schweiz funktioniert das ganz gut, weil die genau die richtige Bevölkerungszahl für diese Art der Demokratie haben. Schade! Nach den schweizer Wissenschaftlern also keine Option für Deutschland.


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in Zeiten der Desinformation und Fakenews noch zufriedenstellend – im Sinne "gut für die Gesellschaft" – funktionieren würde. Siehe das schon genannte Beispiel "Trump".


Ich weiß, das ist das beste Argument dagegen. 

Und das beste Argument für professionelle unabhängige Politiker, die sich mit der Materie auskennen.

Mich regt es halt auf, dass es den Parteien offen steht, sich über Spenden vor den Karren spannen zu lassen (siehe Mövenpick, RWE, etc). Das untergräbt die Demokratie. Und dass sich einzelne Politiker mit Nebenjobs in Millionenhöhe vom eigentlichen Hauptjob ablenken lassen, bzw. sich durch die Nebenjob-Geber auch inhaltlich beeinflussen lassen.


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Zerstrittenheit stört mich am meisten bei der AFD.
> Durch die sehr stark gegensätzlichen Ansichten der Strömungen innerhalb der Partei weisst du ja eigentlich nicht was du wählst.


Ja dann wähl doch bitte was anderes


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja dann wähl doch bitte was anderes



Danke mach ich 😜


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Danke mach ich 😜


Okay ich auch!  🤠


----------



## s_kraut (19 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in Zeiten der Desinformation und Fakenews noch zufriedenstellend – im Sinne "gut für die Gesellschaft" – funktionieren würde. Siehe das schon genannte Beispiel "Trump".


Siehe auch Tageszeitung mit vier Buchstaben, siehe auch diverse Social-Media-Bewegungen.


----------



## zako (19 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Danke mach ich 😜



... Dieter, bzgl einer Partei  waren wir uns doch schon einig, oder?😉





__





						Lebensqualität während Inbetriebnahme
					

Waldy es gibt es genügend Threads zum Gehalt. Bei uns im Konzern fängt ein Techniker mit EG11 ( Baden Württemberg ) an.  EG11 für SPS-Programmierer? Das gibts bei uns nur für Führungskräfte..




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## Oberchefe (19 September 2021)

und zum Thema der sogenannten Tageszeitung kann ich nur diese Seite empfehlen:
*





						BILDblog
					

Ein Watchblog für deutsche Medien



					bildblog.de
				



*


----------



## Captain Future (19 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Was vielleicht viele der AFD Anhänger nicht wissen: die Frau Weidel, immerhin Vorsitzende der Partei, wohnt zwar in Deutschland, zahlt ihre Steuern aber in der Schweiz (um zu sparen?), ist lesbisch(!), und hat mit ihrer ausländischen(!) Freundin aus Sri Lanka auch noch Kinder. Wie glaubwürdig ist das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Schweiz um Steuern zu sparen… ob man da viel spart…. Keine Ahnung müßten unsere Schweizer mal sagen.
Oder man wird von Linken Pack weniger belästigt.

Lesbisch finde ich nicht schlimm und eine ausländische Frau auch nicht…. Spricht eigentlich alles gegen Nazi….
Macht die Frau sofort sympathischer. 

Unser Triell fand ich auch zum Lachen.
Alle drei sprechen so als wenn wir die letzten Jahre von Außerirdischen regiert worden sind und keiner
von Ihnen in Regierungsverantwortung war. 

ich weiß nur wir werden noch mehr gemolken als Milchkühe nach der Wahl die nächsten 4 Jahre….und
Hartz 4 scheint mittlerweile ein Beruf zu sein wenn man die so blubbern hört.

Also haltet durch


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2021)

Ja, die Trielle waren nicht besonders erhellend.
Besonders die gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen von Scholz / Laschet.
SPD und CDU sitzen fast 16 Jahren gemeinsam in der Regierung und jetzt hackt man gegenseitig auf sich ein.


----------



## Captain Future (20 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ja, die Trielle waren nicht besonders erhellend.
> Besonders die gegenseitigen Anschuldigungen von Scholz / Laschet.
> SPD und CDU sitzen fast 16 Jahren gemeinsam in der Regierung und jetzt hackt man gegenseitig auf sich ein.


Genau und Frau Baerbock profitiert davon.
Man kann nur auf eine starke FDP hoffen sonst hält die SPD und Grünen nichts mehr auf.


----------



## Mirko123 (20 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Genau und Frau Baerbock profitiert davon.
> Man kann nur auf eine starke FDP hoffen sonst hält die SPD und Grünen nichts mehr auf.



... v.a. hoffen wir mal dass sich - wie bei der Wahl zum Parteivorsitz - nicht die Parteibasis der SPD durchsetzt (sonst wird es rot-rot-grün).
Andererseits wird man - wenn man gegen die eigene Basis stimmt (Union: Lascht versus Söder)- mit Abwahl bestraft.


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... v.a. hoffen wir mal dass sich - wie bei der Wahl zum Parteivorsitz - nicht die Parteibasis der SPD durchsetzt (sonst wird es rot-rot-grün).


Das alte Thema bei der SPD ... Da werden bestimmt schon die Sägen geschärft um den eigenen Kandidaten nach der Wahl abzusägen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das alte Thema bei der SPD ... Da werden bestimmt schon die Sägen geschärft um den eigenen Kandidaten nach der Wahl abzusägen.


das heißt Esken wird Kanzlarin oder Helmut Schmidt wird ausgegraben?


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das heißt Esken wird Kanzlarin oder Helmut Schmidt wird ausgegraben?


Schröder gibt's auch noch


----------



## Mirko123 (20 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schröder gibt's auch noch



... das Synonym für Hartz IV? 
Nein jetzt hat die Stunde der Sozialisten geschlagen.
Gestern bei Anne Will hat Frau Esken schon mal durchblicken dass der Parteivorstand eine andere Meinung zur Schuldenbremse hat als Hr. Scholz.
Warum sollen die eine Koalition mit der FDP eingehen, wenn es doch mit der SED- Nachfolgepartei reicht?


----------



## s_kraut (20 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Genau und Frau Baerbock profitiert davon.
> Man kann nur auf eine starke FDP hoffen sonst hält die SPD und Grünen nichts mehr auf.


Die FDP sind die wegen denen man seit einigen Jahren kein Frühstück mehr auf der Hotelrechnung verschwinden lassen kann...seit dem bin ich auf Teilzeit-Diät wenn ich unterwegs bin.








						2009: FDP strich Millionenspende von Hotel-Unternehmer ein
					

Die Düsseldorfer Substantia AG hat der FDP binnen eines Jahres 1,1 Millionen Euro überwiesen. Die Partei bestreitet einen Zusammenhang der Spende mit den im Wachstumsbeschleunigungsgesetz beschlossenen Vergünstigungen für Hoteliers. Jetzt hagelt es Kritik.




					www.handelsblatt.com


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2021)




----------



## Captain Future (24 September 2021)

14 Grüne und 8 Linke....... 😂

Für euch kann man nur hoffen das keiner mit dem Flieger in den
Urlaub fliegt. Wenn SPD, Grüne + Linke kommt dann ist mehr Teutoburger Wald, Feldberg oder Brocken angesagt.

Wie kann man nur einer Gebaerbockt auf den Leim gehen.... wenn man einen Arbeitsplatz in der Industrie hat


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2021)

Obwohl, heute hat mich mein SEW Vertreter angerufen und
gesagt das wir ab heute 4 Monate auf FUs warten müssen.
Mit Mangelwirtschaft haben die Linken doch Erfahrung.

Ich kann vor den Grünen und SPD nur Warnen, die hatten wir
in NRW und das war eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Obwohl, heute hat mich mein SEW Vertreter angerufen und
> gesagt das wir ab heute 4 Monate auf FUs warten müssen.
> Mit Mangelwirtschaft haben die Linken doch Erfahrung.
> 
> ...



naja... jetzt haben wir den Laschet. Hat sich wirklich was geändert ? Die kannst du  doch alle in die Tonne kloppen.....


----------



## Heinileini (24 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ... dann ist mehr Teutoburger Wald, Feldberg oder Brocken angesagt.


TeutoburgerWald?  Joa, warum nicht? Klingt irgendwie naheliegend. 😝
Und einen der Feldberge (Taunus bzw. Schwarzwald)? Joa, die im Taunus habe ich schon "abgearbeitet".
Brocken? Joa, kann mir demnächst hucki mal von berichten, wenn er zum Teuto kommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> naja... jetzt haben wir den Laschet. Hat sich wirklich was geändert ? Die kannst du  doch alle in die Tonne kloppen.....


Der macht das ja nicht alleine, nimm doch mal unseren 
Innenminister Reul, der räumt auf.


----------



## Mirko123 (24 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> naja... jetzt haben wir den Laschet. Hat sich wirklich was geändert ? Die kannst du  doch alle in die Tonne kloppen.....





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich kann vor den Grünen und SPD nur Warnen, die hatten wir
> in NRW und das war eine Katastrophe.



... mit der Haltung "die kannst alle in die Tonne kloppen "  kommt es  nach aktuellen Stand zu rot-rot-grün, weil viele meinen es ist ja eh egal, also wird mal links gewählt. 
Die Ernüchterung wird recht schnell eintreten.


----------



## s_kraut (24 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> 14 Grüne und 8 Linke....... 😂
> 
> Für euch kann man nur hoffen das keiner mit dem Flieger in den
> Urlaub fliegt. Wenn SPD, Grüne + Linke kommt dann ist mehr Teutoburger Wald, Feldberg oder Brocken angesagt.
> ...


Ach Captain, sag mal an wohin die Reise geht....

Also ich hab einen Job in der Industrie, wir sind mit 2000 Mann im Anlagenbau und sind wenigstens beim Strom seit einem Jahr CO2-neutral.
Einer unserer guten Kunden in Ludwigshafen mit vier Buchstaben, fängt mit B an und hört mit ASF auf, hat auch seit drei Jahren vor CO2-neutral zu werden.

Und weisst du warum sie in D noch nicht so weit sind? U.a. weil es unsere Regierung nicht auf die Reihe kriegt genug grünen Strom zum Verkauf zu
stellen. Weil Hamperer wie Laschet Auflagen schaffen statt Anreize und weil die Nord-Süd-Trassen nach 10 Jahren nicht fertig sind.

Woanders klappt es besser..
Die bauen sogar in China ihre Parks nur mit regenerativer Energie. Weil es auf die Dauer billiger ist.

Vergiss den alten Scheiss. Diese No-Future-Ideologie hat ausgedient!


----------



## s_kraut (24 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... mit der Haltung "die kannst alle in die Tonne kloppen "  kommt es  nach aktuellen Stand zu rot-rot-grün, weil viele meinen es ist ja eh egal, also wird mal links gewählt.
> Die Ernüchterung wird recht schnell eintreten.


Die Ernüchterung trat mir unter Angie schon recht schnell ein...so viel kann ich gar nicht saufen um diese Ernüchterung aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2021)

Nach der letzten Landtagswahl in BaWü wurde von CDU/CSU/FDP/SPD Horrorszenarien beschrieben weil die Grünen so stark abgeschnitten hatten und in die Regierung kamen. Ich wüsste nicht, dass deswegen hier weniger Maschinen gebaut werden. Und die gleichen Horrorszenarien werden wieder/immer noch verbreitet, in der Hoffnung, dass jemand das Kreuz doch wieder bei den Parteien macht, die nichts für die Umwelt tun (es nur behaupten, zu tun wollen), Skandale wie Maskenaffäre, Cum-Cum-Ex, Wirecard, Autobahnmaut haben, klägliche Digitalisierung auf den Weg brachten (es braucht nicht an jeder Milchkanne Internet...). Wusstet ihr übrigens, dass Helmut Schmidt bereits 1980 beschlossen hatte, dass in Deutschland Glasfaser verlegt werden sollen, Helmut Kohl das aber ein Jahr später wieder revidiert hat?


----------



## Oberchefe (24 September 2021)

> 14 Grüne und 8 Linke......



Mich wundern eher die 18 der FDP, aber wobei, da denke ich an die letzte Sendung Extra 3







> Trotzdem wird sie auch von Menschen gewählt, die nicht reich sind. Das ist immer wieder das größte Kunststück der FDP im Wahhlkampf: Dass sie es schafft. zehn Prozent der Wählerinnen und Wähler einzureden, dass sie zum reichsten Ein-Prozent gehören.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Der macht das ja nicht alleine, nimm doch mal unseren
> Innenminister Reul, der räumt auf.


ROFLMAO ... in seinem Büro vielleicht. Oder meinst du die kleinen Mückenstiche gegen die Clans ? Da lachen die doch drüber....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Nach der letzten Landtagswahl in BaWü wurde von CDU/CSU/FDP/SPD Horrorszenarien beschrieben weil die Grünen so stark abgeschnitten hatten und in die Regierung kamen. Ich wüsste nicht, dass deswegen hier weniger Maschinen gebaut werden. Und die gleichen Horrorszenarien werden wieder/immer noch verbreitet, in der Hoffnung, dass jemand das Kreuz doch wieder bei den Parteien macht, die nichts für die Umwelt tun (es nur behaupten, zu tun wollen), Skandale wie Maskenaffäre, Cum-Cum-Ex, Wirecard, Autobahnmaut haben, klägliche Digitalisierung auf den Weg brachten (es braucht nicht an jeder Milchkanne Internet...). Wusstet ihr übrigens, dass Helmut Schmidt bereits 1980 beschlossen hatte, dass in Deutschland Glasfaser verlegt werden sollen, Helmut Kohl das aber ein Jahr später wieder revidiert hat?



Der Kretschmar ist aber nun nicht wirklich der Vorzeigegrüne schlechthin. Der ist da eher von der CDU eingeschleust worden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2021)

Sonntag das Kreuz bei Grün,
Montag so …


----------



## Captain Future (25 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ach Captain, sag mal an wohin die Reise geht....
> 
> Also ich hab einen Job in der Industrie, wir sind mit 2000 Mann im Anlagenbau und sind wenigstens beim Strom seit einem Jahr CO2-neutral.
> Einer unserer guten Kunden in Ludwigshafen mit vier Buchstaben, fängt mit B an und hört mit ASF auf, hat auch seit drei Jahren vor CO2-neutral zu werden.
> ...


Ich glaube dieser Vorwand mit Umweltschutz ist bei allen nur um Wähler zu bekommen…. Sind ja alle sehr Grün geworden.
Vieles nur Ideen ohne wirkliches Konzept. Hauptsache erstmal die Steuern rauf und das kommt nach der Wahl.

Ja in China baut man viele Kohlekraftwerke und auch einen Thorium Reaktor. Letzteres ist natürlich eine Forschung die wir uns mit
dem Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft verbauen obwohl in allen Nachbarländer neue Atomkraftwerke gebaut werden.

Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin Absolut für den Umweltschutz aber unsere Idioten da oben bekommen das nicht auf die Kette
und das Melken in Form von mehr Steuern ist das einzige was die perfekt können.

Es gibt aber noch so viele andere Themen wie Einwanderung in das Sozialsystem, Bezahlbarer Wohnraum usw.

Und was ich auch immer toll finde das unsere Hartz 4 gelockt werden mit mehr Geld für nichts tun….
Aber egal wir werden es nicht ändern können


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2021)

I


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Kretschmar ist aber nun nicht wirklich der Vorzeigegrüne schlechthin. Der ist da eher von der CDU eingeschleust worden.


Der Kretschmar heißt Kretschmann  
Er ist so dunkelgrün, dass er schon schwarz ist.
Als er Ministerpräsident wurde, wütete Horst Seehofer ... Später saßen sie gemeinsam beim Fußball.
Markus Söder versteht sich zur Zeit wohl auch besser mit den Grünen als mit Hubert Aywanger.
In den Parteien gibt es viele Gruppen und Strömungen.
Schau mer mal, was nach der Wahl in der SPD so alles losbricht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> I
> 
> Der Kretschmar heißt Kretschmann
> Er ist so dunkelgrün, dass er schon schwarz ist.
> ...


Kretschmar ist/war ein Handballer, oder ?  ......

Im Grunde ist es ja auch egal wer uns das Geld aus der Tasche zieht.


----------



## Oberchefe (25 September 2021)

> Ja in China baut man viele Kohlekraftwerke und auch einen Thorium Reaktor. Letzteres ist natürlich eine Forschung die wir uns mit
> dem Ausstieg aus der Atomkraft verbauen obwohl in allen Nachbarländer neue Atomkraftwerke gebaut werden.



Wo denn? Ein Atomkraftwerk rechnet sich ohne Subventionen überhaupt nicht. Abgesehen vom ungelösten Entsorgungsproblem. Die Standardantwort der Befürworter ist im Zweifelsfall: da muss noch etwas entwickelt werden. Ist dann ungefähr so wie ich baue ein Auto ohne Bremsen und bei voller Fahrt überlege ich dann, wie ich das Ding wieder unfallfrei gestoppt kriege.


----------



## Ralle (25 September 2021)

So ähnlich , es gibt noch den hier:









						Michael Kretschmer – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> 14 Grüne und 8 Linke....... 😂
> 
> Für euch kann man nur hoffen das keiner mit dem Flieger in den
> Urlaub fliegt. Wenn SPD, Grüne + Linke kommt dann ist mehr Teutoburger Wald, Feldberg oder Brocken angesagt.
> ...



Also Feldberg bzw. Schwarzwald kann ich empfehlen. 
Auch ohne Rot Rot Grün.
Die Industrie in BW haben die Grünen auch nicht vernichtet.
Daimler, Porsche, Audi und Bosch sind nicht abgewandert.
„Schaffe, Schaffe, Häusle baue“ gibt´s auch immer noch.
Und das nun nach 10 Jahren grüner Regierung.


----------



## Captain Future (25 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Feldberg bzw. Schwarzwald kann ich empfehlen.
> Auch ohne Rot Rot Grün.
> Die Industrie in BW haben die Grünen auch nicht vernichtet.
> Daimler, Porsche, Audi und Bosch sind nicht abgewandert.
> ...


Du bist also ein Fan der Grünen..... interessant


----------



## Captain Future (25 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ach Captain, sag mal an wohin die Reise geht....
> 
> Also ich hab einen Job in der Industrie, wir sind mit 2000 Mann im Anlagenbau und sind wenigstens beim Strom seit einem Jahr CO2-neutral.


CO2-neutral heißt ?? Ihr produziert den Strom selber per Solar und/oder Windkraft oder was bedeutet das ?


----------



## Blockmove (25 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Du bist also ein Fan der Grünen..... interessant


Fan der Grünen ... Ganz sicher nicht.
Ich war Fan von Dire Straits oder Genesis


----------



## Oberchefe (25 September 2021)

Scheuers Ministerium plant Maskenpflicht im Verbandskasten:









						Maskenpflicht im Verbandkasten kommt
					

Ein Notfallset an Bord eines jeden Autos ist Pflicht. Und der Inhalt muss hin und wieder auch ersetzt werden. Oder ergänzt. Zum Beispiel um Mund-Nase-Bedeckungen. Damit ist die Corona-Pandemie auch im Verbandkasten angekommen.  Was sonst noch rein muss, lesen Sie hier.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Ich weiß ja nicht was das soll, sind noch so viel von den Nüsslein-Masken übrig, dass die jetzt so unter's Volk gebracht werden sollen?


----------



## s_kraut (25 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> CO2-neutral heißt ?? Ihr produziert den Strom selber per Solar und/oder Windkraft oder was bedeutet das ?


Naja so ne Mischung aus Green-Bashing vom Energieversorger und dann halt doch ne Solarfarm auf den Hallendächern.


----------



## s_kraut (25 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Scheuers Ministerium plant Maskenpflicht im Verbandskasten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klingt nach einem Auffrischungskurs 1.Hilfe in Corona-Zeiten: Mund-zu-Mund-Beatmung mit FFP2-Aufsatz, sofern nicht Opfer und Helfer über gültige 3G-Zertifikate verfügen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2021)




----------



## Markus (25 September 2021)

Ich werde morgen die CDU wählen. 
Ich bin seid Jahren nicht mehr von der CDU überzeugt, und ich halte Laschet für eine unfähige Katastrophe. 

Er reiht sich ganz gut in die anderen "Ideen" wie Ursula oder AKK ein. Der einzige der mir eine Lichtblick für diesen degenerierten Haufen geben können hätte wäre Friedrich Merz gewesen. 

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit gerne die AFD gewählt. Ich halte die meisten davon zwar auch für Vollidioten, aber es sind Idioten die es nicht geben würde wenn die CDU (und auch die SPD) ihrer Linie treu geblieben wäre.

Meine Enttäuschung von der CDU macht es mir eigentlich einfach. Einfach wieder ein Kreuz bei der AFD und gut ist. 

Größer als meine Enttäuschung ist aber meine Angst vor RRG.
Mit der AFD will niemand koalieren. Man koaliert lieber mit Parteien die noch weiter vom Kernprogramm entfernt sind...

Ich bin schon immer ein Fan der FDP, ich würde sie sofort wählen wenn Linder klar sagen würde dass es keine Koalition mit irgendwas rotem geben wird und er lieber in die Opposition geht. Aber so richtig sicher scheint er sich da nicht zu sein...

Die einzige Option für mich ist es - die Zähne zusammbeissen - und das Kreuz bei der CDU zu machen. 


Ich denke es geht vielen so. 
Ich möchte hier auch alle anderen AFD Wähler bitten es mir gleichzutun. Ja ein gutes 2 Stelligs Ergebnis der AFD würde wieder mal zeigen das viele unzufrieden sind, aber faktisch sind es Stimmen für den Supergau RRG... 


Laschet wird - sofern er gewinnt - natürlich nicht den Anstand haben zuzugeben dass er es nur geworden ist weil er das kleinere Übel ist (obwohl es ihm die K Frage klar gezeigt hat). Er wird irgendeinen Spruch ala "Das Volk will es" bringen. Ich will und darf niemand zu irgendwelchen Sachen ansticheln, aber falls ihm dann dafür einer in die Fresse haut würde ich einen Beitrag zu den Anwaltskosten spenden. 


Allen die ernsthaft Links oder Grün wählen wollen, denen möchte ich nochmal diese kleine Reportage ans Herz legen:







Für mich sind diese zwei Häuser einzigartige Übungsobjekte in denen das KSK jeweils 30 Minuten auf Lebendziele trainieren könnte. Für die heutige Politik ist das KSK ein böser Haufen Nazis... 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also Feldberg bzw. Schwarzwald kann ich empfehlen.
> Auch ohne Rot Rot Grün.
> Die Industrie in BW haben die Grünen auch nicht vernichtet.
> Daimler, Porsche, Audi und Bosch sind nicht abgewandert.
> ...


Stimmt, mit Kretschmann (und auch Palmer) haben wir realistische Grüne hier im Süden – aber die halte ich nicht für repräsentativ.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich bin schon immer ein Fan der FDP, ich würde sie sofort wählen wenn Linder klar sagen würde dass es keine Koalition mit irgendwas rotem geben wird und er lieber in die Opposition geht. Aber so richtig sicher scheint er sich da nicht zu sein...



Ich wähle die FDP. Würde ich sicher nicht machen, wenn die alleine regieren könnten – aber vielleicht können sie das Schlimmste verhindern. Ob sie nun Laschet oder Scholz einbremsen, ist mir gleich.  
Nebenbei – es soll eine gewisse Chance bestehen, dass die SED-Nachfolger an der 5%-Hürde scheitern. 🚻


----------



## s_kraut (26 September 2021)

Möge das Bessere siegen.


----------



## Markus (26 September 2021)

``


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit Kretschmann (und auch Palmer) haben wir realistische Grüne hier im Süden – aber die halte ich nicht für repräsentativ.



Das ist doch überall so. 
Nicht nur Kretschmann kaschiert das wahre Gesicht der Grünen.

Kühnert und Esken hatten scheinbar auch meistens  Kameraverbot als Scholz den gemäßigten gab. Er hat sich bemüht nix zu sagen um nicht angreifbar zu sein. 

Laschet hat sich auch sehr viel mit Merz gezeigt...

Sie scheinen es zu wissen - aber es krazt sie nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2021)

Wenn man die Beiträge hier durchliest, dann entsteht der Eindruck, dass die meisten (inkl. mir) keine Partei aus Überzeugung wählen, sondern das die Partei wählen, die sie für das kleinere Übel halten.
Betrachtet man die Fakten, dann geht es uns in Deutschland verglichen mit vielen anderen Ländern in Europa nicht schlecht.
Wirtschaftlich sowieso, Corona auch nicht schlechter als die anderen, Bildung naja auch nicht miserabel.
Irgendwie schon etwas komisch


----------



## Ralle (26 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn man die Beiträge hier durchliest, dann entsteht der Eindruck, dass die meisten (inkl. mir) keine Partei aus Überzeugung wählen, sondern das die Partei wählen, die sie für das kleinere Übel halten.
> Betrachtet man die Fakten, dann geht es uns in Deutschland verglichen mit vielen anderen Ländern in Europa nicht schlecht.
> Wirtschaftlich sowieso, Corona auch nicht schlechter als die anderen, Bildung naja auch nicht miserabel.
> Irgendwie schon etwas komisch


Ich bin mit nicht sicher, ob es ein Verdienst der Parteien ist, dass es Deutschland halbwegs gut geht. Und auch, ob es Deutschland wirklich halbwegs gut geht. 

@Markus 
Das war doch bei der letzten Wahl schon so, da hab ich auch das kleinere Überl gewählt. Es gibt eben nur noch Koalitionsmöglichkeiten, keiner ist stark genug. Gut genug? Das ist schrecklich, weil es immer eine Kompromissregierung sein wird. Wirklich voran wird es nicht gehen, jedenfall nicht in die richtige Richtung. Außer Steuererhöhungen, Verbote und Repressalien wird es nichts geben, da bin ich mit ziemlich sicher. Ich habe keinen erlebt, der wirklich Visionen hatte, Charisma schon gar nicht.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen die CDU wählen.
> Ich bin seid Jahren nicht mehr von der CDU überzeugt, und ich halte Laschet für eine unfähige Katastrophe.
> 
> Er reiht sich ganz gut in die anderen "Ideen" wie Ursula oder AKK ein. Der einzige der mir eine Lichtblick für diesen degenerierten Haufen geben können hätte wäre Friedrich Merz gewesen.
> ...



Dass die CDU nicht Friedrich Merz aufgestellt hat, hat mich auch gewundert. Markus Söder wollten einige Landesfürsten nicht - ist halt auch einer der polarisiert. Da lieber doch einen Lasch(et).
Die AFD wird sich trotzdem einen Kanzler von der CDU (oder zumindest Regierungsbeteiligung wünschen). In der Opposition könnte die CDU wieder Ihr konservatives Profil stärken, was der AFD schaden würde.


----------



## Blockmove (26 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Dass die CDU nicht Friedrich Merz aufgestellt hat, hat mich auch gewundert. Markus Söder wollten einige Landesfürsten nicht - ist halt auch einer der polarisiert. Da lieber doch einen Lasch(et).
> Die AFD wird sich trotzdem einen Kanzler von der CDU (oder zumindest Regierungsbeteiligung wünschen). In der Opposition könnte die CDU wieder Ihr konservatives Profil stärken, was der AFD schaden würde.


Merz passt nicht mehr zur CDU. Seine Ansichten sind 1:1 FDP.
Dazu sind engen Verbindungen zur Wirtschaft bzw. zur Finanzwelt.
Söder hätte sicher das Zeug dazu gehabt und ist in der Bevölkerung deutlich beliebter als Laschet.
Mit Söder wäre auch Schwarz-Grün leichter vorstellbar gewesen. Er eckt ja in Bayern bei vielen CSUlern und Freien Wählern wegen seiner grünen Haltung an.
Lassen wir uns überraschen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2021)

Ich finde das die CDU zu sehr den Rötgen außen vor gelassen hat.
Anstatt Merz währe Linemann auch nicht schlecht gewesen, noch
mehr hätte mir der Kretschmer gefallen.

*Auf jeden Fall war Laschet die schlechteste Wahl*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2021)

Billige Kandidaten-Schelte. Dieser Wahlkampf war besser als sein Ruf. 
https://www.n-tv.de/politik/politik...-war-besser-als-sein-Ruf-article22820365.html


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2021)




----------



## Markus (26 September 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die Fakten, dann geht es uns in Deutschland verglichen mit vielen anderen Ländern in Europa nicht schlecht.
> Wirtschaftlich sowieso, Corona auch nicht schlechter als die anderen, Bildung naja auch nicht miserabel.
> Irgendwie schon etwas komisch



Der aktuelle Zustand ist völlig irrelevant!
Die Tendenz ist maßgeblich! 

Wie siehst du die Tendenz von Z.B. Ungarn oder Bulgarien seid dem EU Beitritt? Wie siehst du die Tendenz VON z. B. China? Wie die von Deutschland? Selbst wenn du es schönredest und allen eine positive attestiert, wie bewertest du die Steigung? 


So eine Gesellschaft ist ein extrem Träger Kahn, den wendet man nicht in 4 Jahren und auch nicht in 16 Jahren. Aber man kann kontinuierlich langsam den Kurs "korrigieren". Jeder dieser "Korrekturen" benötige später wieder mindestens die selbe Zeit um rückgänig gemacht zu werden. 

Geht es uns wirklich so gut? 
Subjektiv vermutlich schon. 
Objektiv sprechen Dinge wie das z. B. ProKopfVermögen häufig eine andere Sprache. 

Das meiste davon sind Früchte der Vergangenheit "Werte schaffen, Werte halten" hatte mal eine Partei auf ihre Fahne geschrieben... 

Sehr viel davon dürfen folgende Generationen irgendwann zahlen. Zusätzlich zu den anderen Problemen die sie haben werden... 

Fakt ist:
Die Geration der Macher und Anpacker, diejenige die dieses Land wieder aufgebaut hat nachdem es in Schutt und Asche gebombt wurde - die stirbt aus. 

Heute gibt es nur noch wohlstandverwöhnte Klugscheißer die wissen wie Dinge NICHT gehen, warum sie verboten oder gefährlich sind und wer dadurch alles gekränkt werden könnte.

Eine Generation die irgendwann bitter lernen muss wie sich die Welt verändert und wie die Realität da draussen mit großen Volksrepubliken an ihrem Lebensstandard vorebirauscht. 

Länder die noch anpacken, die Gas geben, die sich entwickeln. Länder die sich auch in Zukunft nicht um die geträumten Ideologien von uns kümmern. 

Deutschland steigt als moralisches Vorbild aus der Kernenergie aus. Alle werden uns folgen in eine bessere Zeit... *gähn*

EINEN DRECK haben die anderen! 
Sie sind fleißig am bauen, verkaufen uns ihren tollen Strom und fragen sich warum er bei uns so teuer ist... 

Unser Scheissideologie - egal welche - interessiert da draussen niemand. Und Knowhow, unsere (einstige) Quälität und Verlässlichkeit sehr wohl.
Damit kann man den Planeten retten und Geld verdienen respektive den Lebensstandard erhöhen...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich wähle die FDP. Würde ich sicher nicht machen, wenn die alleine regieren könnten – aber vielleicht können sie das Schlimmste verhindern. Ob sie nun Laschet oder Scholz einbremsen, ist mir gleich.
> Nebenbei – es soll eine gewisse Chance bestehen, dass die SED-Nachfolger an der 5%-Hürde scheitern. 🚻


genauso habe ich es auch gemacht.... egal wer den Kanzler spielt , ich hoffe auf eine starke FDP die den Aufpasser spielt.


Ich kenne übriges einige die so denken... nicht das der Lindner noch Kanzler wird


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Kühnert und Esken hatten scheinbar auch meistens  Kameraverbot als Scholz den gemäßigten gab. Er hat sich bemüht nix zu sagen um nicht angreifbar zu sein.


Zumindest in Sachen Wählertäuschung ist die SPD führend.


----------



## Plan_B (26 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Sie sind fleißig am bauen, verkaufen uns ihren tollen Strom und fragen sich warum er bei uns so teuer ist...


Wäre der Strom bei uns wirklich billiger, wenn wir weiter Atomkraftwerke betreiben?
Alle Energiekonzerne haben die Atomsparten ausgelagert. An Rücklagen für den Rückbau wird - wenn überhaupt - nur das absolute Minimum gebildet.
Der Rest nach der absehbaren Sparteninsolvenz und dem Rücklagenverschwindibus wird der Allgemeinhaeit aufgebürdet.

In anderen Ländern denkt man an der Stelle einfach flexibler oder fragt erst garnicht die eventuell Betroffenen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wäre der Strom bei uns wirklich billiger, wenn wir weiter Atomkraftwerke betreiben?
> Alle Energiekonzerne haben die Atomsparten ausgelagert. An Rücklagen für den Rückbau wird - wenn überhaupt - nur das absolute Minimum gebildet.
> Der Rest nach der absehbaren Sparteninsolvenz und dem Rücklagenverschwindibus wird der Allgemeinhaeit aufgebürdet.
> 
> In anderen Ländern denkt man an der Stelle einfach flexibler oder fragt erst garnicht die eventuell Betroffenen.


Billiger oder nicht. Wir hätten jedenfalls (eigenen)  Strom wenn mal die Sonne nicht scheint und Flaute herrscht. Zur Zeit muss dann importiert werden.


----------



## Markus (26 September 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wäre der Strom bei uns wirklich billiger, wenn wir weiter Atomkraftwerke betreiben?
> Alle Energiekonzerne haben die Atomsparten ausgelagert. An Rücklagen für den Rückbau wird - wenn überhaupt - nur das absolute Minimum gebildet.
> Der Rest nach der absehbaren Sparteninsolvenz und dem Rücklagenverschwindibus wird der Allgemeinhaeit aufgebürdet.
> 
> In anderen Ländern denkt man an der Stelle einfach flexibler oder fragt erst garnicht die eventuell Betroffenen.



Ich sehe das zwar anders, aber darum ging es mir nicht.
Die Sache hat nur gezeigt inwiefern den Rest den Welt unsere Ideologie interessiert - EINEN DRECK!*
Wir können hier mit Moral und Ideologie nix erreichen - mit Technologie die sich am Ende das Tages auch noch in Zahlen rechnet sehr wohl.
5 vor 12 oder 5 nach 12 ist es schon immer...
Es ist nicht nur so bei Klima, es ist doch auch bei jedem von euch auf der IB so...
"Das Projekt ist ganz knapp kalkuliert,...", "Wir müssen den SOP am Tag X schaffen,..." ihr kennt die Sprüche von den Dramatikern...
Was macht ihr? Ich lasst euch davon nicht beeindrucken, macht in Ruhe euren Job. Am Ende läuft es und die Welt geht nicht unter...



*Ich muss mich korrigieren:
Sie interessiert sehr wohl wenn sie Möglichkeiten zum schmarotzen offenbart, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Captain Future (26 September 2021)

Ja wir Deutsche mit unseren Schuldgefühlen sind schon ein komisches Volk.
Es gibt wenige die sich so gerne ins eigene Nest scheissen.

Wir bezahlen überall den großen Teil vom Kuchen und das ProKopf Vermögen ist kleiner als in den anderen EU-Staaten.
Ich finde meine Steuerlast mehr als genug und möchte nicht mit weiteren Tricks weiter zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Vorallem diese Geldverteilung besser gesagt Geldverschwendung in die gesamte Welt für alles und jeden 
das geht mir richtig auf den Sack.

Auch das jeder wenn er mal den Fuß auf deutschen Boden hat in die Sozialkassen greifen kann.
Ich bin kein Gegner von Einwanderung aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die anderen verarschen mich
und zocken mich bzw. uns ab.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 September 2021)

@Markus
Solange es in Schwellenländern noch soviel Korruption gibt, werden die in Wachstum eingebremst sein - bei den sog BRICS - Staaten meinte man vor 10 Jahren  auch dass  diese uns bald überholen. Bei  China ist es jetzt aber so, dass diese v.a. Rohstoffe gesichert haben. Und - Vorsicht jetzt werde ich zum Verschwörungstheoretiker - ggf schon heute gezielt bei uns Liefengpässe herbeiführen? Die träumen vom chinesischen Jahrhundert und  tuen  auch alles dafür. Aber in so einer Welt möchte ich nicht leben, da ist mir unser System 1000 mal lieber.


----------



## Captain Future (26 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> @Markus
> Vorsicht jetzt werde ich zum Verschwörungstheoretiker - ggf schon heute gezielt bei uns Liefengpässe herbeiführen?


Die wissen jetzt das bei uns alles steht wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt.


----------



## Captain Future (26 September 2021)

Unfassbar - und er will Kanzler werden 🙄 Haha


----------



## Plan_B (26 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Zur Zeit muss dann importiert werden.











						Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2021 | Statista
					

Der Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands betrug im Jahr 2021 rund -20,4 Terawattstunden.




					de.statista.com
				




Sind die Daten hier glaubwürdig, so sinken zwar die Exporte, aber wir exportieren immer noch deutlich mehr, als wir importieren.
Um die Glaubwürdigkeit der Daten zu beurteilen fehlt mir tatsächlich einiges an Hintergrund- und Fachwissen.

Ich vermute einen großen Anteil der hohen Stromkosten am notwendigen Netzumbau, der deutschlandtypisch extrem schleppend vorangeht. Lange Genehmigungsverfahren, komplizierte Eigentumsverhältnisse und übertriebene Rücksicht auf einzelne Frösche sind ein Faktor.
Abschöpfen (unter dem Deckmatel der Rücklagenbildung) wo es geht der andere.

Ich habe Zweifel, ob wir das alles den Grünen anlasten können.



> *Fakten zu Rückstellungen und Atomkraftwerken*
> Fakt ist, dass die Stromversorger für den Rückbau der Atomkraftwerke zwar Rückstellungen in der Bilanz gebildet haben. Wer aber glaubt, dass die AKW-Betreiber bereits "Geld zurückgestellt oder zurück gelegt" haben, der irrt. Die Begriffe in der Bilanzsprache sind tückisch. AKW-Rückstellungen sind vorab gebuchte Schulden, die bedient werden müssen. Das Geld dafür muss erst noch erwirtschaftet werden. In der Politik, den Medien und in vielen Diskussionen werden die beiden bilanzrechtlichen Begriffe *Rückstellungen *(Schulden) oft mit *Rücklagen* (Eigenkapital) verwechselt. Es drohen Risiken in Milliardenhöhe für den Steuerzahler, denn die Rückbau-Gesamtkosten belaufen sich nach einem BMWi-Gutachten derzeit auf 47,5 Mrd. Euro.  Geld haben die Stromversorger für den Abriss der Atomkraftwerke und die Endlagerung des Atommülls entgegen mancher Medienmeldung bisher nicht zurück gelegt, auch nichts auf der hohen Kante.


Quelle: https://www.iwr-institut.de/de/pres...ckstellungen-gedeckt-milliardenrisiken-drohen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Unfassbar - und er will Kanzler werden 🙄 Haha


Seither musste, zumindest hier in BaWü, der Stimmzettel in einen Umschlag gesteckt werden. 

Seit wann ist das anders?


----------



## Plan_B (26 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich sehe das zwar anders, aber darum ging es mir nicht.
> ...
> 
> *Ich muss mich korrigieren:
> Sie interessiert sehr wohl wenn sie Möglichkeiten zum schmarotzen offenbart, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema.


Ich bin zu einem großen Teil bei Dir.
Ich schrieb ja:


Plan_B schrieb:


> In anderen Ländern denkt man an der Stelle einfach flexibler oder fragt erst garnicht die eventuell Betroffenen.


Da baut man einfach ein AKW.
Wenn wir alle ehrlich sind, will keiner von uns eines vor der Haustür.
Das gleiche gilt für ein End- oder Zwischenlager.

Auch Deutschland muss sich an bestimmten Stellen von der Meinung im Rest der Welt abkoppeln. Wir haben nicht den Platz, 200 oder mehr km von der nächsten Siedlung ein Kraftwerk zu bauen. also brauchts Ideen.



Markus schrieb:


> Was macht ihr? Ich lasst euch davon nicht beeindrucken, macht in Ruhe euren Job. Am Ende läuft es und die Welt geht nicht unter...


Wir planen oder realisieren den Einbau effizienterer Maschinen. Genau.


----------



## hucki (26 September 2021)

Klopfers Wahlschanze - Klopfers Blog
					

Klopfer ist vom heutigen Wahltag nicht entzückt.




					www.klopfers-web.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Seither musste, zumindest hier in BaWü, der Stimmzettel in einen Umschlag gesteckt werden.
> 
> Seit wann ist das anders?








						Stimmzettelumschlag - Der Bundeswahlleiter
					






					www.bundeswahlleiter.de
				




Als Dauer-Briefwähler ist mir das entgangen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2021)

die erste gute Nachricht ... für RGR wird es nicht reichen ......


----------



## Plan_B (26 September 2021)

Die niedrige Wahlbeteiligung (14 Uhr erst ~36%) lässt mich übles vermuten bzgl. des Ausgangs.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die niedrige Wahlbeteiligung (14 Uhr erst ~36%) lässt mich übles vermuten bzgl. des Ausgangs.


da sind die Briefwähler nicht mit drin.... und das sind dieses Mal sehr viele


----------



## Markus (26 September 2021)

@die Experten hier
Gibt's noch eine reelle Chance, dass die Linkspartei von der 5%Hürde zerfickt wird?


----------



## hucki (26 September 2021)

Hängt sicher auch von den Direktmandaten ab, derer sie lt. Bundestagsauskunft beim letzten Mal 5 inne hatte:





						Deutscher Bundestag - Direktmandate und Landeslisten
					

DirektmandateLandeslistengesamtCDU/CSU23115246SPD5894152AfD28688FDP-8080Die Linke56469Bündnis 90/Die Grünen16667fraktionslos257Bundestag gesamt299410709Quelle: Kürschner VolkshandbuchStand:...



					www.bundestag.de


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> @die Experten hier
> Gibt's noch eine reelle Chance, dass die Linkspartei von der 5%Hürde zerfickt wird?


Ist ja bisher nur eine Prognose..... 5.0 ist schon sehr knapp. Aber 3 von den Vögeln sind wohl min. 3 über Direktmandate dabei


----------



## hucki (26 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... sind wohl min. 3 über Direktmandate dabei


diese 3 würden dann noch ca. 37 andere mit rein bringen, auch wenn's nicht ganz zu 5% reicht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2021)

hucki schrieb:


> diese 3 würden dann noch ca. 37 andere mit rein bringen, auch wenn's nicht ganz zu 5% reicht.


was für ein bescheuertes System....


----------



## hucki (26 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> was für ein bescheuertes System....


Die prozentuale Verteilung der Zweitstimmen soll ja gewahrt bleiben.
3 direkte Mandate stemmen halt auch die Hürde für eine Partei.


----------



## hucki (26 September 2021)

Nach ersten Hochrechnungen: Trump erklärt sich zum Sieger der Bundestagswahl
					

Berlin, Palm Beach (dpo) - Noch sind bei Weitem nicht alle Stimmen der Bundestagswahl ausgezählt. Dennoch gibt es bereits erste Ansprüche auf das Kanz




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> @die Experten hier
> Gibt's noch eine reelle Chance, dass die Linkspartei von der 5%Hürde zerfickt wird?


Bei den Prognosen und Hochrechungen war die Linke trotz der Schwankungen nie unter 5 %.

Daher sehe ich die Chancen gering.  Laienmeinung halt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 September 2021)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Bei den Prognosen und Hochrechungen war die Linke trotz der Schwankungen nie unter 5 %.
> 
> Daher sehe ich die Chancen gering.  Laienmeinung halt.


Aber auch nie über 5%. Schon seltsam das sich da gar nix verändert


----------



## Heinileini (26 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Schon seltsam das sich da gar nix verändert


War das nicht früher auch schon so? Allerdings immer so bei 99,9%?


----------



## hucki (26 September 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> War das nicht früher auch schon so? *Allerdings immer so bei 99,9%*?


Nein, das war die Einheitsliste, also mit CDU, LDPD ... zusammen und nicht nur die SED alleine.
Wenn Du heute rechnest, kommst Du vermutlich auch für alle Parteien zusammen auf 99,99% der gültigen Stimmen.


Und das Wahlsystem war ja eh' anders:
Im Prinzip war's damals auch so'n Zettel wie Du heute vorgefunden hast, auch mit allen Kandidaten aller Parteien.
Man hat aber *alle auf dem Zettel zusammen* gewählt und konnte höchstens einzelne Kandidaten runter streichen.
Da die Wahl aber nicht wirklich geheim war, wurde auch nicht wirklich gestrichen.

Und ja, das Gros der Kandidaten war natürlich von der SED bzw. deren Verbände.
Und das Aufstellen der Kandidaten war sicher auch etwas anders als heute gesteuert.
Und die Kandidaten der anderen Parteien waren auch nur Blockflöten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 September 2021)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber auch nie über 5%. Schon seltsam das sich da gar nix verändert


im Moment 4,9% – aber bringt halt nichts wegen der Direktmandate.


----------



## Markus (27 September 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands bis 2021 | Statista
> 
> 
> Der Stromaustauschsaldo Deutschlands betrug im Jahr 2021 rund -20,4 Terawattstunden.
> ...



Weiß jemand etwas mehr Hintergründe zu dieser Statistik?

Was exportieren wir da?
Unserer PV und Windstrom wenn er zu falschen Zeit in völligem Überfluss da ist?
Bekommen wir da dann was dafür oder müssen wir zahlen damit ihn irgendwo jemand verheizt?

Was wäre wenn wir keinen mehr Importieren würden? An wievielen Tagen wäre dann im Herbst, Winter, Frühjahr die Bude dunkel? Was zahlen wir den dann in dieser Zeit dafür?

Ich habe keine Quelle, aber wenn ich die klassische Jahresertragstabelle von PV Anlagen vor meinen geistigen Auge habe, dann kann ich mir die Antworten erahnen... Bilanziell eine tolle Idee die Vollkatastrophe zu vertuschen...


----------



## Mirko123 (27 September 2021)

Geht Nordlink dann auch in die Statistik mit ein? Sowas macht ja auch Sinn:








						Stromtrasse Nordlink: Norwegen wird zu Deutschlands Akku
					

Das Stromkabel Nordlink ist ein Meilenstein der Energiewende: Es verbindet deutsche Windparks mit Norwegens Wasserkraft und senkt so die Strompreise.




					energiewinde.orsted.de


----------



## s_kraut (27 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Geht Nordlink dann auch in die Statistik mit ein? Sowas macht ja auch Sinn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie Hr Brudermüller vom BASF-Vorstand im Zeit-Interview vorletzte Woche kommentiert hat: In China dauerten die politischen Verhandlungen zur regenerativen Versorgung seines Chemieparks 8 Wochen inklusive Gesetzesanpassungen. 
In Deutschland dauert es 10 Jahre und passiert ist wenig...





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wie Hr Brudermüller vom BASF-Vorstand im Zeit-Interview vorletzte Woche kommentiert hat: In China dauerten die politischen Verhandlungen zur regenerativen Versorgung seines Chemieparks 8 Wochen inklusive Gesetzesanpassungen.
> In Deutschland dauert es 10 Jahre und passiert ist wenig...
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist der unterschied zwischen einer Demokratischen und Autokratischen Regierungsform.
Bei der ersten darf jeder etwas dazu sagen und Einspruch erheben, bei der zweiten heißt
einfach nur "Fresse halten".
Wenn es auch nicht immer einfach ist, sagt mir die erste mehr zu.


----------



## s_kraut (27 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist der unterschied zwischen einer Demokratischen und Autokratischen Regierungsform.


Ja das war das Erste was ich mir auch dachte und es war auch ein Konter der Interviewer.
Brudermüller meint aber, dass es hier am Spirit fehle und die Bürokratie zu festgefahren sei.


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bei der ersten darf jeder etwas dazu sagen und Einspruch erheben, bei der zweiten heißt
> einfach nur "Fresse halten".
> Wenn es auch nicht immer einfach ist, sagt mir die erste mehr zu.


Klar, deswegen sind wir auch nicht ausgewandert sondern verkörpern hier die Freiheit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2021)

Das ist nicht nur die Bürokratie, wir leben hier auf
engen Besiedlungsraum mit vielen Bewohnern.

Keiner will die Stromtrasse Nordlink vor der Tür,
niemand will eine schnellere ICE Trasse von Köln nach Berlin,
niemand will mehr Windräder in Sichtweite.

Das sind nur die Themen die vor meiner direkten Haustür in
OWL diskutiert werden. So eine Diskussion führt niemand in
China, ansonsten gibt es dort gewisse Lager zur umerziehung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So eine Diskussion führt niemand in
> China, ansonsten gibt es dort gewisse Lager zur umerziehung


Ach komm, in China wird niemand zu etwas gezwungen oder enteignet.


----------



## Markus (27 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja das war das Erste was ich mir auch dachte und es war auch ein Konter der Interviewer.
> Brudermüller meint aber, dass es hier am Spirit fehle und die Bürokratie zu festgefahren sei.



Das predige ich immer wieder!
Es ist der Spirit!
Die deutschen bestehen Großteils nur noch aus Schwätzern die wissen wie Dinge *NICHT* gehen!

Etwas entscheiden? --> Oh großer Gott nein! Ich muss erst jeden fragen sonst bin ich am Ende noch verantwortlich
"Entschieden" wird überhaupt nix mehr, erst wenn das in die Entscheidung involvierte Kollektiv groß genug ist, dass am Ende keiner mehr Schuld sein kann bzw. diese auf genügend andere abwälzen kann, dann "geschieht" etwas.

Ich stimme Helmut zu, das die demokratische Idee dahinter eine gute und wichtige Sache ist.
Aber sie wird nicht mehr in ihrer ursprünglichen Idee gelebt, sie dient nur noch als "Grund gegen eine Lösung".

Ändern tun wir daran aber nix, es wird passieren wie es passiert und wie es seit Jahrtausenden immer wieder mit sich entwickelnden Kulturen passiert...


----------



## Plan_B (27 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand etwas mehr Hintergründe zu dieser Statistik?





			https://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/SharedDocs/Mediathek/Berichte/2019/Monitoringbericht_Energie2019.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=6
		


Ist aber von 2019. In einem Absatz wird auf die monetären Aspekte beim Im/Export eingegangen.

Hier ist was aus dem Sommer '20








						Blog - Stromerzeugung im ersten Halbjahr 2020
					






					www.agora-energiewende.de
				




Und hier sieht man, wie der Preis liegt relativ zum Saldo.





						Agorameter
					






					www.agora-energiewende.de
				



Sehr schön zu sehen: Immer wenn wir exportieren, sinkt der Preis. Ist auch zu erwarten, denn unseren Überschuss will ja eigentlich keiner.

Klickt euch einfach mal durch die verfügbaren Diagramme. Dann sieht man schon:
- der Lastgang passt noch ganz gut zur solaren Erzeugung
- Windkraft ist deutlich ausbaufähig und bei Standortdiversifizierung durchaus fast grundlastähnlich

Gibts im Rheintal keinen geeigneten Platz, um den Chinesen mit ihrem Jangtse-Staudamm ein bischen näher zu kommen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2021)

.... ich stehe ja eher auf der anderen Seite,
wenn jetzt ein Windrad in meiner Nachbarschaft kommt,
ist mir das egal, wahrscheinlich stelle ich eins daneben.
Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn die Bahn mal ihre Strecken
ausbaut und Modernisiert.
Ich habe nichts gegen Nordlink, geht Sie durch meinen Garten,
zapfe ich Sie an.

Aber schau dir mal bei uns das Teilstück A33 an was von Bielefeld
nach Osnabrück geschlossen wurde, dafür haben die 40 Jahre gebraucht,
weil es jeden Recht gemacht werden mussste. 

Da hat nichts am Spirit gefehlt.


----------



## s_kraut (27 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ach komm, in China wird niemand zu etwas gezwungen oder enteignet.
> Anhang anzeigen 56517
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 56518


Genau nach den Bildern hab ich auch grad gegoogelt 









						Besitzerin wollte nicht verkaufen: Chinesische Stadt baut Autobahnbrücke um Haus herum
					

In der chinesischen Stadt Guangzhou steht mitten in einer Autobahnbrücke ein kleines Haus. Die Besitzerin weigert sich seit Jahren standhaft, ihr Grundstück zu verkaufen.




					www.stern.de


----------



## MFreiberger (27 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Besitzerin wollte nicht verkaufen: Chinesische Stadt baut Autobahnbrücke um Haus herum
> 
> 
> In der chinesischen Stadt Guangzhou steht mitten in einer Autobahnbrücke ein kleines Haus. Die Besitzerin weigert sich seit Jahren standhaft, ihr Grundstück zu verkaufen.
> ...


Im ersten Moment dachte ich, das wäre mit einem Fischauge-Objektiv fotografiert worden


----------



## lUnknownl (27 September 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Theoretisch hast Du recht: Wenn die Gesamt-Wahlbeteiligung gleichmäßig zurück geht, verändert sich das Wahlergebnis nicht.
> 
> Die Theorie ist dahinter aber:
> Die extremen Parteien mobilisieren "ihre" Wähler deutlich besser, als die großen Parteien..
> ...



Können wir dann nicht einfach die ganze Kanzlerkandidatur 2021 beiseite lassen und direkt zur Diktatur wechseln? das macht doch kein Sinn wenn wir immer fokussiert sind die großen Parteien im rennen zu behalten und alles andere von der Oberfläche verschwinden soll? Hoffentlich kommt bald mal die Übernahme durch China und Russland dann herrscht hier wenigstens klare Sache anstatt sich hinter einer Scheindemokratie zu verstecken..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Können wir dann nicht einfach die ganze Kanzlerkandidatur 2021 beiseite lassen und direkt zur Diktatur wechseln? das macht doch kein Sinn wenn wir immer fokussiert sind die großen Parteien im rennen zu behalten und alles andere von der Oberfläche verschwinden soll? Hoffentlich kommt bald mal die Übernahme durch China und Russland dann herrscht hier wenigstens klare Sache anstatt sich hinter einer Scheindemokratie zu verstecken..



Ich zitiere mal @Gerhard Bäurle


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Spätestens bei diesem Satz aus dem Dunstkreis eines Wirtschaftsforums läuten doch alle Schwachsinnsklocken ...
> 
> @lUnknownl, hast Du dich extra hier angemeldet, um diesen Blödsinn zu verbreiten?
> ​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Können wir dann nicht einfach die ganze Kanzlerkandidatur 2021 beiseite lassen und direkt zur Diktatur wechseln? das macht doch kein Sinn wenn wir immer fokussiert sind die großen Parteien im rennen zu behalten und alles andere von der Oberfläche verschwinden soll? Hoffentlich kommt bald mal die Übernahme durch China und Russland dann herrscht hier wenigstens klare Sache anstatt sich hinter einer Scheindemokratie zu verstecken..


und was für ein Blödsinn...


----------



## Plan_B (27 September 2021)

Fünf-Prozent-Hürde locker übersprungen: Sonstige ziehen in den Bundestag ein
					

Berlin (dpo) - Sie gehören neben SPD, FDP und Grünen zu den großen Gewinnern des Abends: Die unter "Sonstige" zusammengefassten Parteien sind mit eine




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## GLT (28 September 2021)

"Lustig" werden wohl jetzt die Koalitionsgespräche laufen.

Gelb u. Grün verhandeln miteinander ihre Wunschlisten (Ressorts, Pöstchen etc.) u. gehen damit zum "erpressen" zu Rot u. Schwarz - wenn ihr nicht wollt, dann eben die anderen.
Machtgeilheit tut dann ihr Übriges - so bestimmen ausgerechnet jene Parteien die Grundrichtung, die eher nicht gewählt wurden.


----------



## PN/DP (28 September 2021)

Egal was die da auskungeln, das wird wohl keine 4 Jahre halten.

Harald


----------



## Markus (28 September 2021)

Sie können auch einfach schwarz, gelb, blau machen. Diese Gespräche werden vermutlich nicht ganz solange dauern wie die mit den Grünen... 
Natürlich darf man das nicht weil direkt am nächsten Tag die Nazis Europa in Brand stecken während Höcke in Russland einmarschiert... Naja irgendwie so ähnlich geht das Märchen vermutlich... 

Die Realität wäre wohl eher, dass die AFD sich entweder selbst zerlegt nachdem sie nicht mehr nur aus dem Opositionsgraben schießen darf sondern was tun muss, oder dass sie einen stabileren Kern ohne ihre Extreme ausbildet.

Beides eigentlich ganz positive Entwicklungen, aber ich glaub der allein der Gedanke daran ist strafbar. Die sind ja schließlich keine demokratische Partei sagt man mir immer...


----------



## Markus (28 September 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Egal was die da auskungeln, das wird wohl keine 4 Jahre halten.
> 
> Harald



Das kann durchaus passieren. 
Macht es aber danach auch nicht besser.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2021)

Markus schrieb:


> Natürlich darf man das nicht weil direkt am nächsten Tag die Nazis Europa in Brand stecken während Höcke in Russland einmarschiert... Naja irgendwie so ähnlich geht das Märchen vermutlich...


Gerade solche Typen wie Höcke machen es der AFD doch so schwer,
dieser Geistig Verwirrte Geschichtslehrer, war letztens noch in Paderborn
 und hat von Umerziehrung geträumt, wer seinen Ansichten nicht folgt.

Wenn Sie sich mal von solchen leuten lossprechen würden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> war letztens noch in Paderborn
> und hat von Umerziehrung geträumt, wer seinen Ansichten nicht folgt.



Hier in der letzten Minute sieht man auch noch mal die Denkweise und Ansichten über sich selbst.
Die indirekte Drohung an den Reporter


----------



## Captain Future (28 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier in der letzten Minute sieht man auch noch mal die Denkweise und Ansichten über sich selbst.
> Die indirekte Drohung an den Reporter


Naja wie gesagt er ist auch nur ein Mensch und wenn man immer die gleiche Scheiße hört da kann einem auch mal der Sack platzen.
Höcke ist meiner Meinung nach jemand der nicht in die AFD gehört und mehr Schaden bringt als einen Vorteil.

Aber die Wahl bzw. das Ergebnis ist schon ein Schock.
Den meisten scheint es ja völlig egal zu sein was so mit Ihren Steuern für ein Blödsinn angestellt wird.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt er ist auch nur ein Mensch


Ist oder war jeder nicht jeder nur ein Mensch? 



Captain Future schrieb:


> Aber die Wahl bzw. das Ergebnis ist schon *ein Schock*.


Für manche auch eine große Freude


----------



## Captain Future (28 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für manche auch eine große Freude


Das hoffe ich doch. Ich gönne der SPD, Grünen und FDP auch die Führung.
Das Volk hat so gewählt und nun soll es auch bekommen was es bestellt hat.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für manche auch eine große Freude


Ich meinte damit den Rückgang der AFD Wähler


----------



## Plan_B (28 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> SPD, Grünen und FDP auch die Führung


Ich vor allem den letzten beiden.
Es ist eine Sache aus dem Off mit irgendwelchen Ideen zu glänzen.
Eine völlig andere Sache ist es, diese auch pragmatisch, alltagstauglich und vor allem mit Akzeptanz im Wahlvieh und der internat. Gemeinschaft umzusetzen.


----------



## Captain Future (28 September 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit den Rückgang der AFD Wähler


Das ist doch nicht viel. Für diese miese Berichterstattung über Jahre haben die sich sehr gut geschlagen.


----------



## Captain Future (28 September 2021)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich vor allem den letzten beiden.
> Es ist eine Sache aus dem Off mit irgendwelchen Ideen zu glänzen.
> Eine völlig andere Sache ist es, diese auch pragmatisch, alltagstauglich und vor allem mit Akzeptanz im Wahlvieh und der internat. Gemeinschaft umzusetzen.


Ich auch mit den Grünen kann es nur besser werden. Davon bin ich überzeugt


----------



## lUnknownl (28 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht viel. Für diese miese Berichterstattung über Jahre haben die sich sehr gut geschlagen.



Wie sehr es mich freuen würde ein System wie in China hier in Deutschland zu haben, das würde jedermann gut tun. Eine frage der Zeit..


----------



## Captain Future (28 September 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Wie sehr es mich freuen würde ein System wie in China hier in Deutschland zu haben, das würde jedermann gut tun. Eine frage der Zeit..


Wie kommst Du darauf das wir bald ein System wie in China haben ??? Und was hat das mit der miesen Berichterstattung zu tun?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 September 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Wie sehr es mich freuen würde ein System wie in China hier in Deutschland zu haben, das würde jedermann gut tun. Eine frage der Zeit..


Was bist du für ein Spinner mit deinem zweit Account?


----------



## GLT (28 September 2021)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Das Volk hat so gewählt und nun soll es auch bekommen was es bestellt hat.


Jedes Volk bekommt die Regierung, die sie verdient hat?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Wie sehr es mich freuen würde ein System wie in China hier in Deutschland zu haben, das würde jedermann gut tun. Eine frage der Zeit..


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 September 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Wie sehr es mich freuen würde ein System wie in China hier in Deutschland zu haben, das würde jedermann gut tun. Eine frage der Zeit..


Jedermann? Hast Du alle gefragt? Hast Du überhaupt jemand gefragt?

Aber Dein Problem lässt sich einfach lösen: https://t1p.de/w0gc


----------



## Oberchefe (28 September 2021)

> Natürlich darf man das nicht weil direkt am nächsten Tag die Nazis Europa in Brand stecken während Höcke in Russland einmarschiert... Naja irgendwie so ähnlich geht das Märchen vermutlich...



Im Prinzip genauso (nur umgekehrt) war das Märchen, welches die CDU über die Linken verbreitet hat, und das kam anscheinend bei den Wählern an.


----------



## Mirko123 (29 September 2021)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Im Prinzip genauso (nur umgekehrt) war das Märchen, welches die CDU über die Linken verbreitet hat, und das kam anscheinend bei den Wählern an.


Die LINKE hat sich schon selbst ins Knie geschossen. Wenn man kurz vor der Bundestagswahl eine "Abstimmungsempfehlung zum Afghanistan-Mandat im August 2021" gibt, wo man sich enthält und damit die Leute im Stich lassen will, dann muss man sich schon fragen ob die regierungstauglich sind - auch wenn Frau Esken von der SPD gerne mit den LINKEn anbandeln würde.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2021)

lUnknownl schrieb:


> Wie sehr es mich freuen würde ein System wie in China


Ja dann, tue allen einen Gefallen, pack deine Koffer und tschüss.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (29 September 2021)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Die LINKE hat sich schon selbst ins Knie geschossen. Wenn man kurz vor der Bundestagswahl eine "Abstimmungsempfehlung zum Afghanistan-Mandat im August 2021" gibt, wo man sich enthält und damit die Leute im Stich lassen will, dann muss man sich schon fragen ob die regierungstauglich sind - auch wenn Frau Esken von der SPD gerne mit den LINKEn anbandeln würde.


Wahrscheinlich war es wirklich nicht clever, sich zu enthalten, aber fairerweise sei auch erwähnt, das die Linken und die Grünen bereits im Juni für die Aufnahme von Ortskräften gestimmt haben, dieser Antrag aber von der Groko abgelehnt wurde.









						Deutscher Bundestag - Antrag zur Aufnahme afghanischer Ortskräfte abgelehnt
					

Der Bundestag hat am Mittwoch, 23. Juni 2021, nach halbstündiger Aussprache einen Antrag von Bündnis 90/Die Grünen abgelehnt, in dem die Fraktion gefordert hatte, ein Gruppenverfahren...




					www.bundestag.de


----------



## s_kraut (3 Oktober 2021)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich war es wirklich nicht clever, sich zu enthalten, aber fairerweise sei auch erwähnt, das die Linken und die Grünen bereits im Juni für die Aufnahme von Ortskräften gestimmt haben, dieser Antrag aber von der Groko abgelehnt wurde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folgende Weisheit ist bereits mehrere tausend Jahre bewährt: Meide das Bündnis mit den Mächtigen. Das Bündnis mit den Mächtigen währt nur solange es den Interessen der Mächtigen zuspielt und kann im Zweifelsfall jederzeit nichtig sein.

Mein Herz schlägt für all die hilfreichen Menschen, aber das Hirn sagt, dass sie es sich halt leider mit den Falschen vertan haben. Die Westler sind halt einfach Pussies.

Dann noch viel Glück mit den Bärtigen.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Oktober 2021)

Und das an Tag der Deutschen Einheit!
Einfach nur genial!
So einen Geistigen Erguss von sich zu lassen, GENIAL!
Merke: Erst Hirn einschalten, dann auf den Beitragszähler schauen!

Gruß Timo


----------

